# DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar

*DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert​*
Vielleicht ist es doch gut, dass für Europaarbeit in 2015 beim DAFV nur noch 2.500 Euro angesetzt sind?

Dass die vom DAFV nicht mehr viele solcher Treffen besuchen können, wie das am 2. und 3. Dezember in Rom.

Das
EAA-ARBEITSTREFFEN IN ROM
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/eaa-arbeitstreffen-in-rom

Neben den bereits bekannten Dingen (Kormoran, Wasserkaft etc.) steht in so einem kleinen Nebensatz noch folgendes drin:
Eine Resolution zum freiwilligen Verzicht auf Blei beim Angeln.

Es ist schon schlimm genug, dass der DAFV durch Nichtstun wie bei Tierschutz, PETA, Kooperation mit anderen Naturnutzern, Professionalisierung des Verbandes, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit etc. letztlich nicht nur dem Angeln und den Anglern schadet, sondern auch den organisierten Angelfischern.

Nun machen sie noch ohne Not wieder eine neue Baustelle auf!!

Um durch Bleiverzicht (erster Schritt, wir kennen ja Verbände und Politik - daraus folgt dann Verbot) dann eben aktiv den Anglern zu schaden, wenn man durch Passivität wie oben beschrieben meint, nicht genug Schaden erreicht zu haben...

Um da den Anfängen zu wehren, ists wohl schon lange zu spät.

Dass das dazu das Präsidium des DAFV nicht mal auf der kurz zuvor stattgefundenen Hauptversammlung des DAFV mitgeteilt, im Verbandsausschuss wenigstens besprochen hatte, oder die Landesverbände dazu befragt wurden, ist vielsagend genug.... 

*Kommentar:*
Zumindest das bayrische Staatsministerium für Umwelt, Gesundheit und Verbraucherschutz  war schon 2005 weiter als die Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer heute:
Bayerischer Landtag 15. Wahlperiode Drucksache 15/3603 
Schriftliche Anfrage des Abgeordneten Dr. Christian Magerl BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN vom 17.05.2005: 
Bleibelastung bayerischer Gewässer infolge von Fischen mit Bleigewichten 

http://www.juramagazin.de/Wie-hat-sich-der-Bleigehalt-in-den-vergangenen-zehn-Jahren

Da wisst ihr auch mal wieder, wer sowas anfängt (Grüne) und wie lange das dauert und wirkt, aber sie kommen damit am Ende bis zum DAFV durch...

Und das obwohl es eine Untersuchung des Umweltbundesamtes aus 2002 gibt, welches die Haupteinleiter von Blei in Gewässer darstellen (Angelblei nicht, davon ab):
Hauptsächlich städtische Regenabwässer (Abschwemmungen von Straßen und Dächern) sowie Erosion, die geogene Grundbelastung, industrielle Einleitungen, Kläranlagen sowie Emissionen aus dem Bergbau...

*Ebenfalls wird EINDEUTIG klar gestellt, dass, aus den Antworten zu den Fragen 2 und 3 hervorgehend, das Belastungspotenztial durch die Verwendung von Blei beim Fischen marginal bzw. nicht feststellbar wäre. Ebenso gering wäre dann der Effekt eines Verbotes ausschließlich für die Fischerei.
*

_Da dann überhaupt anfangen zu ÜBERLEGEN, Blei für Angler zu verbieten oder diese zum freiwilligen Verzicht aufzufordern, das VERBIETET sich für JEDEN VERBAND, der angibt, FÜR Angler sprechen zu wollen!!_

Und wird wohl eh nur gemacht, weil sich organisierte Angelfischer eh nicht wehren und sich alles gefallen lassen und damit leichte Opfer für jede Schützerpropaganda sind - im Gegensatz zu denjenigen, die wirklich Blei einleiten in Gewässer..

Man MUSS da als Verband gleich Kante zeigen, sonst weiss man ja, wo es am Ende wieder enden wird.............

Zumindest die bayrische Regierung hats eingesehen, dass im Hinblick auf die Bleibelastung durch die Fischerei kein Anlass für weitere Regelungen gesehen wurde, werde oder wird..

*Statt dessen machen wieder die Verbände dieses Fass der Grünen wieder OHNE JEDE NOT auf, statt auf die bereits vorhandenen Klarstellungen (s.o.) hinzuweisen!!!!*




Hoffentlich lässt jeder derer, die einen (ob freiwillig oder nicht ist da wurscht) Verzicht von Blei beim Angeln wegen praktisch nicht nachweisbarer Angelbleibelastung in Gewässern fordern, auch umgehend sein Dach bleifrei renovieren, wovon nachgewiesen (Umweltbundesamt) mit die Hauptbelastung in Sachen Blei in den Gewässern ausgeht.

*Jeden, der das nicht macht, nenne ich ansonsten einen anglerfeindlichen Heuchler...........*

Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
Mich beschäftigt immer noch die eigentliche Frage, das eigentliche Thema:
Das Umweltbundesamt stuft Angelblei nicht als Belastungsquelle ein.

Öffentlich nachlesbar.

Das bayrische Umweltministerium sagt klar, dass das Belastungspotenztial durch die Verwendung von Blei beim Fischen marginal bzw. nicht feststellbar wäre. 

ES GIBT ALSO KEINERLEI GRUND, DA ÜBERHAUPT IN IRGENDEINER WEISE TÄGIG ZU WERDEN!

*Und nun die Frage:*
WIESO BESCHÄFTIGT SICH DANN ÜBERHAUPT EIN ANGELFISCHERVERBAND DAMIT???

Haben die nix Anderes zu tun????????????????????

Ob im Bund oder Europa ist da wurscht, Sinnvoll(er)es  zu tun gäbs doch allemal genug, oder??..............


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Verdammte Honks!#q
Kümmern die sich auch irgendwann mal um Angelegenheiten *für* Angler anstatt immer nur gegen Angler???|krach:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

den verband auflösen und angeln verbieten.....:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Ist doch schön, das unsere "Interessenvertreter" das nun in den Fokus rücken. Und wo sie schon dabei sind, dann können sie Gufis und Brandungsangeln auch gleich abfertigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Schrotblei, Grundblei, Jigköpfe, Pilker, Wickelblei......

Man sollte dem DAFV mal helfen und weitere Vorschläge machen, wie sie Anglern noch besser schaden könnten:
Genauso sollte man dann natürlich verzichten auf jede Art Kunststoffköder- und Zubehör, Gummiköder, Köder und Zubehör mit Farben, gefärbte Schnüre, selbstverständlich auch PVA-Produkte (auflösende Folie/Schnüre), Fliegen/Streamer aus Haaren/Pelzen (von wg. Tierschutz) gehen auch nicht - am besten nur noch pöddern, da brauchste nicht mal mehr Haken....


----------



## Knispel (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schrotblei, Grundblei, Jigköpfe, Pilker, Wickelblei......
> 
> Man sollte dem DAFV mal helfen und weitere Vorschläge machen, wie sie Anglern noch besser schaden könnten:
> Genauso sollte man dann natürlich verzichten auf jede Art Kunststoffköder- und Zubehör, Gummiköder, Köder und Zubehör mit Farben, gefärbte Schnüre, selbstverständlich auch PVA-Produkte (auflösende Folie/Schnüre), Fliegen/Streamer aus Haaren/Pelzen (von wg. Tierschutz) gehen auch nicht - am besten nur noch pöddern, da brauchste nicht mal mehr Haken....



Nun rege dich mal nicht so auf. Wir alle wissen, dass Blei hoch toxisch ist. Du solltest einmal sehen, wenn dieses in der Angelei verboten würde ( Diese Forderung war doch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bei der Jagd ist bleihaltige Muni ja schon teilweise verboten und wird es in absehbarer zeit ganz, im öffentlichen Raum ist Blei auch fast verschwunden ) , wie schnell Ersatz geschaffen würde - nur wäre der etwas teurer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Nenene  Reiner.
Früher waren sogar Trinkwasserrohre aus Blei.

Aber darum geht es nicht, sondern darum dass sowas von "unseren Vertretern" kommt!|krach:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Aber darum geht es nicht, sondern darum dass sowas von "unseren Vertetern" kommt!|krach:


Richtig - nur sind das jedenfalls nicht meine Vertreter..

Sondern die der organisierten Angelfischer..

Worunter am Ende dann wieder wir Angler mit leiden müssen...

Und es gibt ja auch nix wichtigeres zu tun:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist schon schlimm genug, dass der DAFV durch Nichtstun wie bei Tierschutz, PETA, Kooperation mit anderen Naturnutzern, Professionalisierung des Verbandes, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit etc. letztlich nicht nur dem Angeln und den Anglern schadet, sondern auch den organisierten Angelfischern.
> 
> Nun machen sie noch ohne Not wieder eine neue Baustelle auf!!


----------



## Knispel (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Aber darum geht es nicht, sondern darum dass sowas von "unseren Vertetern" kommt!|krach:



Von denen ( Bayern) kommt auch, dass der Fischotter zum 2. Kormoran wird und man das regeln müsste - das finde ich viel schlimmer als ein Vorschlag über Bleiverzicht - damit kann ich allemal leben, zumal das in der Öffentlichkeit besser ankommt als Fischotter "abzuballern" - zumal die Angler doch angeblich für den Naturschutz sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Knispel schrieb:


> das finde ich viel schlimmer




Du kannst sowas ja fordern aber nicht die, die sich als unsere Vertreter ausgeben!
Oder hat der Jagdverband etwa bleifreie Munition gefordert?

Zitat Wiki(http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blei#Wasser):
_"Die Bleibelastung von Flüssen und Seen resultiert hauptsächlich durch  Ausschwemmen von Blei aus belasteten Böden. Auch das Lösen geringer  Mengen an Blei durch den Regen aus Bleiwerkstoffen, beispielsweise  Dachplatten aus Blei, trägt zur Bleibelastung der Gewässer bei. Die  direkte Verschmutzung von Gewässern durch die Bleiindustrie und den  Bleibergbau spielt (zumindest in Deutschland) auf Grund des Baus von Kläranlagen fast keine Rolle mehr."_

Also wird mal wieder mit Kanonen(und bleifreier Munition???) auf Spatzen geballert!


----------



## Knispel (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sondern die der organisierten Angelfischer..
> 
> Worunter am Ende dann wieder wir Angler mit leiden müssen...
> 
> Und es gibt ja auch nix wichtigeres zu tun:



Aber Naturschützer willst du sein ? Frage : Was für ein Leid wird dir zugefügt, wenn Blei untersagt werden würde.

Wichtigeres ? Das erledigt sich von alleine - da der Verband eh bald pleite ist es sei denn, Du lässt ihn aus deiner Portokasse so 1 - 2 Mill. zukommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Knispel schrieb:


> Aber Naturschützer willst du sein ? .


nö, Angler..


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Knispel schrieb:


> Aber Naturschützer willst du sein ? Frage : Was für ein Leid wird dir zugefügt, wenn Blei untersagt werden würde.




Keins aber es leidet auch niemand wenn es nicht verboten wird.
Siehe:


Terence Drill schrieb:


> Zitat Wiki(http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blei#Wasser):
> _"Die Bleibelastung von Flüssen und Seen resultiert hauptsächlich  durch  Ausschwemmen von Blei aus belasteten Böden. Auch das Lösen  geringer  Mengen an Blei durch den Regen aus Bleiwerkstoffen,  beispielsweise  Dachplatten aus Blei, trägt zur Bleibelastung der  Gewässer bei. Die  direkte Verschmutzung von Gewässern durch die  Bleiindustrie und den  Bleibergbau spielt (zumindest in Deutschland) auf  Grund des Baus von Kläranlagen fast keine Rolle mehr."_
> 
> Also wird mal wieder mit Kanonen(und bleifreier Munition???) auf Spatzen geballert!



Warum der DAFV aber schon wieder Angler mit neuen Vorschriften traktieren will, ist die eigentliche Frage!:r


----------



## Sharpo (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Knispel schrieb:


> Nun rege dich mal nicht so auf. Wir alle wissen, dass Blei hoch toxisch ist. Du solltest einmal sehen, wenn dieses in der Angelei verboten würde ( Diese Forderung war doch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bei der Jagd ist bleihaltige Muni ja schon teilweise verboten und wird es in absehbarer zeit ganz, im öffentlichen Raum ist Blei auch fast verschwunden ) , wie schnell Ersatz geschaffen würde - nur wäre der etwas teurer.



Es gibt keinen gleichwertigen Ersatz.
Der LFV Westfalen u. Lippe hat dazu bereits eine Studio durchgeführt. Auf Druck/ Bitte der NRW- Regierung.

Und Anglerblei schadet nicht in dem Ausmass wie immer getan wird der Umwelt. Die Mengen sind einfach zu gering welche in Flüssen und Seen eingebracht werden.
Im Grunde ist es wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen.
Übrigens arbeiten Dachdecker weiterhin mit Blei. Regenwasser tröppelt da drüber und versickert im Boden. Wahnsinnig verseucht somit dieser Boden?

Bevor Blei verboten wird sollte man sich über PCB etc. im Wasser unterhalten.
Auch über Medikamente...etc.

Das ist wieder so eine Profilierungs******** vom DAFV.
Schaut leute, wir tun was für den Umweltschutz. 

Über Sinnhaftigkeit macht sich da keiner Gedanken

Blei= Gift.

Nur in welcher Form/ Voraussetzung darüber wird nicht gesprochen.

Damit keiner eine Blei- Diskussion anfängt:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63813


----------



## thomas1602 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

ganz ehrlich: 
stört mich nicht, solange mir dann Alternativen geboten werden.
Preislich is es mir relativ wurscht, solange es nicht übertrieben wird.
Man kann sich auch nur des Aufregens willen irgendwas suchen und finden 

achso, wie war die Wasserstandsmeldung vom Rhein in Köln?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Preislich is es mir relativ wurscht, solange es nicht übertrieben wird.


Schon das alleine seh ich als Schwabe naturgemäß etwas anders....
:q:q:q



Danke, Sharpo:


Sharpo schrieb:


> Damit keiner eine Blei- Diskussion anfängt:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63813


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Preislich is es mir relativ wurscht, solange es nicht übertrieben wird.




Preislich wäre es mir wurscht, solange es nicht teurer wird und die Beschwerung nicht an Volumen zunimmt.#6


Was mir nicht wurscht ist, ist dass die Rentnerclique mal wieder für neue Einschränken derjenigen ist, die sie finanzieren!|evil:


----------



## Sharpo (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Tja, Leute.

Lest mal in den genannten Thread. Habe dort auch die Sache vom LFV verlinkt.
Wobei auch noch zu erwähnen wäre, Alternativen sind auch gesundheitsschädlich.
Am besten das Angeln einstellen.


----------



## Windelwilli (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Die einzige Alternative, die das Volumen nicht ansteigen lässt bei gleichem Gewicht wäre Tungsten (Wolfram). Hat sogar noch eine höhere Dichte als Blei.
Ist aber mal eben ca. 3-4x so teuer wie Blei.
Selbergießen fällt da aber aus, da Schmelzpunkt bei 3200°C.

Oder Gold.....was kostet die Welt, ich nehm die Hälfte!:c


----------



## Tomasz (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...Es gibt keinen gleichwertigen Ersatz.
> ...



In Dänemark ist Blei bereits seid Jahren in der Angelindustrie verboten und daher so durch andere gute Produkte ersetzt worden, ohne das man den Unterschied wirkich merkt. Ich angele mittlerweile sehr gerne mit dänischen Küstenblinkern. Nicht weil die statt eines Bleikernes ein anderes Material verwenden, sondern weil die Köder bei gleichem Preis-Lesitungsverhältnis sehr gut fangen.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wahnsinnig verseucht somit dieser  Boden?



Ja das kommt immer wieder vor. Daher werden in Ballungsräumen Kinderspielplätze geschlossen und auch an andere Stelle viel Geld in den Bodenaustausch gesteckt. Grundlage dafür sind die Prüfwerte für Blei in der Bundes- Bodenschutz- und Altlastenverordnung. Neben PAK (Teer) gehört Blei zu den häufigsten Schadstoffen im Boden.



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...Bevor Blei verboten wird sollte man sich über PCB etc. im Wasser unterhalten.
> ...



PCB ist bereist seit 2001 durch die Stockholmer Konvention verboten. Mit den Folgen der PCB Belastungen in Baustoffen, Böden, Oberflächenwässern  und Grundwasser werden wir aber noch einige Jahrzente zu tun haben.



Terence Drill schrieb:


> ...
> Früher waren sogar Trinkwasserrohre aus Blei...



Genau so ist das und man sollte froh sein, dass Bleirohren gegen andere Materialien ausgetauscht wurden. Und ja Blei ist eluierbar, d.h. es kann in Wasser gelöst werden. Lasst eine Analyse machen, wenn ihr es nicht glauben wollt, das kostet weniger als 20,- Euro.
Auch dass Benzin heute "bleifrei" ist, ist keine Laune der Natur!

Hätte es rechtzeitig auch ein Verzicht auf z.B. Asbest oder PCB gegeben, wäre uns so manche Umweltbelastung und den Folgeschäden insbesondere für die menschliche Gesundheit erspart geblieben. Gerade unter Dachdeckern wären einige heute froh, hätten sie nicht jahrelang mit Asbest hantieren müssen.

Das Problem bei Blei, Asbest, PCB und all den anderen Stoffen ist nunmal, dass man deren Folgen für die Gesundheit und die Umwelt oft erst nach Jahrzenten Erfahrung und durch neue Diagnosemethoden abschätzen kann. Wobei Bleivergiftung bereits seid Jahrhunderten bekannt sind. U.a. sind bekannte Maler daran gestorben, die bleihaltige Farben verwendet hatten.

Davon ab, macht es in meinen Augen einen Unterschied, ob ein Bleiverzicht vom DAFV "gefordert" wird oder ob auf europäischer Ebene eine Resoultion zum freiwilligen Verzicht verabschiedet wird. Aber ich bin kein Germanist.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Davon ab, macht es in meinen Augen einen Unterschied, ob ein Bleiverzicht vom DAFV "gefordert" wird oder ob auf europäischer Ebene eine Resoultion zum freiwilligen Verzicht verabschiedet wird.


 

Man KANN natürlich immer versuchen, alles beim DAFV irgendwie schönzureden, wenn man die - warum auch immer  - weiter bezahlen will..

Wenn die alle anderen, viel drängenderen Probleme um Tierschutz, Tierrecht, Peta, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Personal, Finanzen, anglerfreundliche Positionierung etc. gelöst hätten oder wenigstens angefangen, da überhaupt mal ran zu gehen:
DANN würde ich ja gar nicht nicht meckern, wenn die sich AUCH mit so etwas beschäftigen würden..

Wenn die aber da rein gar nix für Angler und das Angeln hinkriegen, sich dann aber OHNE JEDE NOT damit beschäftigen, Angelblei weghaben zu wollen, dann frage zumindest ich mich, für was dieser Verband finanziert wird.

Für die  organisierten Angelfischer und die Verbandsclaquere scheint neben den Dauerbrennern Kormoran und Wasserkraft ja somit immerhin ein weiteres Betätigungsfeld gefunden zu sein, für das man besser Kraft, Personal und Ressourcen einsetzt als für vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und den Kampf gegen Tierschutz und Tierrecht, die das Angeln ganz weghaben wollen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Genau so ist das und man sollte froh sein, dass Bleirohren gegen andere Materialien ausgetauscht wurden.




Sind noch nicht überall aber diese Diskussion gehört eigentlich in den anderen Trööt.
Das austauschen von Trinkwasserleitungen halte ich für weitaus  sinnvoller als den Verzicht auf das bissl Angelblei, welches im Wasser landet.
Blei kann sich nur in saurem Wasser lösen aber wo so saures Wasser zu finden ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## gründler (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Das Bleiverbot komt von Brüssel und muss ich glaube bis 2020 Eu weit umgesetzt werden wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Daher tippe ich das der BV hier nur auf das reagiert, was uns so oder so vorgesetzt wird,ob der BV nun dagegen kämpfen oder nicht kämpfen sollte...Ansichtssache.

Ich musste bei der Wasserjagd seit ca.6-7 J.auf Eisenkörnung umsteigen und bei Büchsenmuni. haben se das jetzt auch vor das Blei verboten werden soll wegen Eu usw. bla bla bla.


|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Jaja, es ist wie immer.
K(l)eine Probleme werden zu großen Problemen gemacht um von den tatsächlich großen abzulenken!


----------



## Tomasz (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Jaja, es ist wie immer.
> K(l)eine Probleme werden zu großen Problemen gemacht um den tatsächlich großen abzulenken!



Da würde ich sogar mitgehen. Wenn auch vielleicht von Dir anders gemeint gewesen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



gründler schrieb:


> Das Bleiverbot komt von Brüssel und muss ich glaube bis 2020 Eu weit umgesetzt werden wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
> 
> Daher tippe ich das der BV hier nur auf das reagiert, was uns so oder so vorgesetzt wird,ob der BV nun dagegen kämpfen oder nicht kämpfen sollte...Ansichtssache.
> 
> ...




Nö. Der NRW Grünen Umweltminister ist sogar bis auf weiteres davon abgerückt.
Weil es eben keinen gleichwertigen Ersatz gibt und die Belastung der Gewässer in NRW minimal ein "Bleiproblem" hat.
Anders gesagt, Blei ist in den Gewässern von NRW kein Problem.
Hier in NRW sind andere Schwermetalle das weitaus grössere Problem.
z.B. Kupfer.

So und dann och was zu den Bleirohren.
Das Problem in den Bleirohren war stehendes Wasser. 
Ja, Blei löst sich im Wasser. Aber auf Grund der menge an Anglerblei bezogen auf die Wassermenge der Seen und Flüsse ist die Belastung  nicht mal nachweisbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Das ist doch wurscht, ob das bei Jägern, in NRW oder in Europa ein Problem  ist oder nicht - für den DAFV und die EAA ist es augenscheinlich ein Problem (im Gegensatz zu all dem anderen, wo sie nix tun in Bezug auf Angeln und Angler..), bei dem sie meinen handeln zu müssen..

Das ist der (elende) Punkt..

Zu erwarten, dass der DAFV irgend etwas FÜR Angler oder das Angeln unternimmt, ist sicher blauäugig.

Warum sie hier wieder - KOMPLETT OHNE NOT - ein Fass aufmachen, was am Ende wieder auf Restriktionen und Regulierungen gegen Angler hinauslaufen wird, dass ist das, was ich weder verstehen kann noch will, noch werde ich solch in meinen Augen anglerfeindliches Verhalten jemals akzeptieren.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Die haben auch keine anderen Probleme.

Dänemark: Vor drei jahren konnte ich noch locker Anglerblei dort kaufen. 
Obwohl das angebliche Verbot seit ca. 10 Jahren schon besteht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Knispel schrieb:


> Von denen ( Bayern) kommt auch, dass der Fischotter zum 2. Kormoran wird und man das regeln müsste - das finde ich viel schlimmer als ein Vorschlag über Bleiverzicht - damit kann ich allemal leben, zumal das in der Öffentlichkeit besser ankommt als Fischotter "abzuballern" - zumal die Angler doch angeblich für den Naturschutz sind.




In der Tat, Fischotter gehen mittlerweile lokal sehr zu Schaden, hier müssen in naher Zukunft entsprechende Regelungen gefunden werde. Bekanntlich kann auch der bedingungslose Schutz von Mesoprädatoren in einer durch den Menschen genutzten Kulturlandschaft zu Beeinträchtigungen führen, der, wie im Fall des Otters, bereits Existenzen gefährdet. "Schlimm" ist das nur für solche, welche die Natur durch die grünideologische Brille betrachten, Pragmatiker sollten hier schnell zu einer einvernehmlichen Lösung kommen!




gründler schrieb:


> Das Bleiverbot komt von Brüssel und muss ich glaube bis 2020 Eu weit umgesetzt werden wenn ich mich recht entsinne.




Wundern würde mich das nicht, dieses Abklingbecken für ausrangierte Politiker ist eigentlich immer gut, um aus einem Furz einen Fackelzug zu machen, aber nach meinen neuesten Infos rudert die EU, zumindest was Jagdmunition betrifft, grad zurück-wahrscheinlich sind sie da irgend 'ner Lobby auf die Füße getreten. ;-)
Was natürlich nicht bedeuten muß, daß für Angler kein Verbot angestrebt wird bzw. man im vorauseilenden Gehorsam, wie es hier offensichtlich grad geschieht, nicht schon mal die Weichen stellen könnte.

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....agd.4648355c-012a-4641-889a-4354f937f46b.html


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Dezember 2014)

Knispel schrieb:


> Aber Naturschützer willst du sein ?



Wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass ich als Angler Naturschützer sein will? 
 Ich bin als Angler verantwortungsbewusster Naturnutzer.

 Frage mal einen Jäger, ob der sich als Naturschützer sieht.



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> aber nach meinen neuesten Infos rudert die EU, zumindest was Jagdmunition betrifft, grad zurück-wahrscheinlich sind sie da irgend 'ner Lobby auf die Füße getreten. ;-)



Das hat weniger mit Lobby als mit Wettbewerbsrecht zu tun. Ein Verbot von Bleimunition ist eine wettbewerbliche Benachteiligung der Hersteller von Bleimunition und muss stichhaltig begründet sein. Und diese Begründung sieht man auf EU-Ebene in Frage gestellt.

Deutschland, meines Wissens nach mit ausdrücklicher Unterstützung der Kanzlerin, ist hier aber strikt auf Konfrontationskurs und will das Bleiverbot durchsetzen. Womit wir wieder beim Wettbewerbsrecht wären. Das Ganze wird nämlich u.U. schnell bei EU-Gerichten landen, wenn Hersteller dagegen klagen.

 Ähnliche Klagen wären dann natürlich im Fall eines Verbots von Blei in der Angelei auch von Angelgeräteherstellern möglich. Interessant zu sehen, wie sich das entwickelt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum sie hier wieder - KOMPLETT OHNE NOT - ein Fass aufmachen, was am Ende wieder auf Restriktionen und Regulierungen gegen Angler hinauslaufen wird, dass ist das, was ich weder verstehen kann noch will,



Ein Verband, der sich zuerst als Naturschutzverband sieht und erst in zweiter Linie als Vertreter der Angler, agiert natürlich völlig nachvollziehbar wie der DAFV.

 Und genau deshalb wird dieser Verband nie ernsthaft die Interessen der Angler vertreten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ein Verband, der sich zuerst als Naturschutzverband sieht und erst in zweiter Linie als Vertreter der Angler,


Problem erkannt..........................


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Das sind doch alles Tontaubenschießer,große Streuung,und wenn sie getroffen haben lachen die-))


----------



## kati48268 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

OT:


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Deutschland, meines Wissens nach mit ausdrücklicher Unterstützung der Kanzlerin,


Hat sie etwa etwas gesagt??? |bigeyes
OT aus.




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass ich als Angler Naturschützer sein will?
> Ich bin als Angler verantwortungsbewusster Naturnutzer.


Diese Definition ist gelungen! #6

Diese ganze Blei-Nummer mit dem _vorauseilenden Gehorsam_ kommt einem doch sehr VDSF-bekannt vor.
Und mal wieder haben sie ihren Job als Angler-Interessenvertreter verkackt!


----------



## Heidechopper (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Die ganze Sch ... resultiert doch daraus, das es zu wenig  Angler gibt, die Interesse an einem Job als Interessenvertretung für Angler haben!
 Der DAFV ist doch eine Clique aus subversiven militanten Naturschützern, denen die Angelegenheiten von Anglern am Ar.... e vorbei gehen. |gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## Andal (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Mit dem Angelblei wird es mir genau so gehen, wie mit den Glühbirnen. Ich sogar noch von denen mit 100 Watt am Lager.


----------



## Eisbär14 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Schei... auf das Blei.
Verbietet die Antibabypille und unsere Fische vermehren sich wieder....
http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ratg...rkeit-stoerung-aus-dem-wasser_aid_363229.html


----------



## u-see fischer (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Mal eine Frage: Wenn ein Verzicht auf Blei vom DAFV gefordert wird, trifft diese Vorderung dann nur für die organisierten Angelfischer zu? |bigeyes

Zum Glück habe ich ausreichen Blei für alle Angelarten noch im Keller liegen, muß mir dann nur noch die eine oder andere Bleigußform zulegen.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Erstmal geht es um einen freiwilligen Verzicht.
Desweiteren...wenn sich dieser freiwillige Mist erstmal festgesetzt hat, werden sicherlich einige Bewirtschafter und Regierungen nachziehen.


----------



## labralehn (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Thema gabs doch schon mal hier vor über 4 Jahren |kopfkrat

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194030&page=5


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Damals wars "nur" der saarländische VDSF-Landesverband, jetzt ists der gesamte DAFV und die EAA...

Und wie gesagt:
Ohne jede Diskussion des DAFV mit den Landesverbänden oder Rückfragen durch die LV in den Vereinen......

Sowas kriegen die klasse dann alleine hin.,..

Kampf gegen Tierschutz, Tierrecht, Peta etc?
Dann lieber doch nix machen - Angeln ohne Blei ist wichtiger...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Wobei es eigentlich nicht verwunderlich ist:
Der organisierte Angelfischer lässt sich ja alles gefallen vom DAFV und seinen Landesverbänden  und zahlt brav weiter...

Petra würde sich aber genauso sicher wehren, wie sich die organisierten Angelfischer alles vom DAFV gefallen lassen...

Dann doch lieber auf die Angler losgehen und denen das Blei wegnehmen, werden die Verbandler denken, als für Angler was gegen Petra machen....


----------



## labralehn (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Ich komme ursprünglich aus dem Saarland, bin dort gebürtig.

Persönlich finde ich es eine Sauerrei, was der saarländische VDSF-Landesverband dort so festlegt(e).

Schaut euch nur die "Nachtruhe zum Angeln" im Saarland an.

In keinem anderem Bundesland darf man so wenige Stunden am Tag dem Angeln nachgehen. Der Vorstoß mit dem Verzicht aufs Angelblei ist da nur typisch für diesen saarländischen VDSF-Landesverband. 

Dann noch die fadenscheinige Ausreden zum Thema "Nachtangeln aufheben" durch einen gewissen Herrn Becker lässt tief blicken. Leider wurde diese saarländische Nachtruhe auch auf die Grenzgewässer der Mosel angewandt.
Teilweise auch zur Moselseite nach RLP hin, wo eigentlich kein Nachtangelverbot im übbrigen Gebiet der Mosel von RLP besteht.

Das mit dem Bleiverzicht ist ja schon vor Jahren auch der Jägerschaft bekannt. Als Jäger ist ein Bleiverzicht u.U. nicht ohne weiteres umzusetzen, da der Waidmann ggf. seine Flinten nicht mehr so (ohne weiteres) einsetzen kann.

@Thomas
wenn das Thema des Thread "DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert" so stimmt und nicht wie damals (2010) freiwilliger Bleiverzicht für Angler lauten sollte, dann wird das demnächst ein bundesweites Verkaufsverbot von Angel-Blei nach sich ziehen.


----------



## stefansdl (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Da kann man wirklich nur noch den Kopf schütteln#c

Ich bezweifle das eine Umsetzung dieser Idee auch nur ansatzweise möglich ist.

Interessenvertretung sieht allerdings wirklich ganz anders aus.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Und die Sonne dreht sich um uns selbst.


----------



## Noctilio (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Es bleibt abzuwarten, was nach der Ratifizierung des TTIP-Abkommens passiert. Wenn dann amerikanische Firmen in Europa bleihaltige Produkte wie Angelbleie oder Munition absetzen wollen und dies durch unsere Gesetzgebung blockiert wird, wird sich irgendein Schiedsgericht der Sache annehmen... Ich kann mir vorstellen, das dann die Karten neu gemischt werden und die EU-Politik zurückrudert. In diesem Einzelfall könnte man am TTIP dann sogar noch was positives finden...


----------



## siloaffe (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Was mich immer wieder wundert ist die Tatsache das es diesen Verband überhaupt noch gibt. 

Die tun NIX und wenn si was machen ists nur Sxheiße für die Anglerschaft, Bleiverbot (wo ist der Kopfschuss smily)

Ich war Jahre lang Vorsitzender eines Vereins (JGV Spessart) wenn wir solch einen Schrott fabriziert hätten, hätten die Mitglieder uns bei Zeiten aufgeknüpft. 

JEDER der weis das seine Vereinsbeiträge diese Hohlkörper finanzieren, der hat mMn nicht mehr alle kerzen im Leuchter. 

Ich hab hier ein paar Vereine mit klasse Gewässern aber solange diese Geld dan diesen Haufen von $"%&§/)!"%% überweisen werde ich nicht dort eintreten. Dies hab ich entsprechenden Zuständigen auch so gesagt und als Antwort kam im Prinzip immer dann lässt du es halt..... 

Da geht mir echt der Helm hoch#q#q#q


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> In Dänemark ist Blei bereits seid Jahren in der Angelindustrie verboten und daher so durch andere gute Produkte ersetzt worden, ohne das man den Unterschied wirkich merkt. Ich angele mittlerweile sehr gerne mit dänischen Küstenblinkern. Nicht weil die statt eines Bleikernes ein anderes Material verwenden, sondern weil die Köder bei gleichem Preis-Lesitungsverhältnis sehr gut fangen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für diesen Beitrag. Der ist gut. 



@ Thomas, Wer Angler, aber kein Naturschützer sein will, dem sollte man die Lizenz entziehen. Das es dabei auch um den Schutz dessen geht, was Du Dir später in die Pfanne hauen willst begreifst Du nicht?


----------



## siloaffe (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Findling schrieb:


> Danke für diesen Beitrag. Der ist gut.
> 
> 
> 
> @ Thomas, Wer Angler, aber kein Naturschützer sein will, dem sollte man die Lizenz entziehen.




Warum?

Muss ein Fußballer auch Rasen züchten???


----------



## angler1996 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Findling schrieb:


> Danke für diesen Beitrag. Der ist gut.
> 
> 
> 
> @ Thomas, Wer Angler, aber kein Naturschützer sein will, dem sollte man die Lizenz entziehen.


 
 man  sollte vielleicht mal unterscheiden zwischen dem was den Verband betrifft und der viel geforderten internationalen Arbeit:q
 Und ja BleI gehört weg , auch wenn das schwierig ist
 Gruß A.


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Der Vergleich ist unglaublich schlecht. 

Natur ist Allgemeingut. Angeln wird aktuell gesellschaftlich geduldet, genau wie die Jagd, mehr nicht!
Es besteht in kleinster Weise ein Anspruch oder ein Recht auf hemmungslose Nutzung.
Wer in seinen Privaträumen kein Problem in Bleileitungen sieht, dem seien Sie meinetwegen gegönnt, wobei man auch da noch über gesellschaftliche Folgekosten diskutieren könnte. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Aber Kilo- bzw in den Zanderrevieren hier bei uns an der Elbe sogar tonnenweise Blei im Fluss zu versenken und dann etwas von Naturnutzer statt -Schützer zu erzählen ist grotesk! Hier wird nicht der eigene Fluss vergiftet, sondern der Aller! Warum sollte die Allgemeinheit das hinnehmen?
Durch Schutz und Erhaltung können Angler eine Legitimation erlangen. Anders sicher nicht.

Bleiverbot, find ich gut! So wie in DK.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Als Angler KANN man Naturschützer sein. Ich persönlich betrachte es ebenfalls so, dass ich als Angler ein NATURNUTZER bin und verweigere mich der Gleichstellung =automatisch Naturschützer....

Sonst wäre ich beim NABU, WWF oder sonst was.... Wer sich allerdings draußen am Wasser aufhält sollte entsprechend rücksichtsvoll mit der Umwelt umgehen. Das ist aber ne Einstellungssache.....

Naturschutz wird am besten erreicht, wenn man den Menschen aus diesen Bereichen aussperrt.... und aus dem Grund soll ich mich als Angler auf die Seite des Naturschutzes stellen? 

Achja... zum Thema Blei. Sowas kann wieder nur aus der EU kommen. Aber das Thema wird ja schon seit Jahren immer mal wieder angesprochen....

 EDIT: Der Plan ist genial.... Wie schützt und erhält man wohl am besten Flüsse und deren Bewohner? Na indem sämtliche Freizeitaktiväten eingestellt bzw. verboten werden. Wenn Angler nicht angeln, verändern diese den Bestand auch nicht in irgend einer Art und Weise. 

 Verwerten, Schützen, Erhalten..... sind das die einzigen Gründe für das Angeln in D? In Schweden und co. wird aus Lust herraus geangelt....


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Findling schrieb:


> ...Wer Angler, aber kein Naturschützer sein will, dem sollte man die Lizenz entziehen...


da ist er wieder, der zauberlehrling - der geister ruft, die man nie wieder loswird. diesmal sogar auf dem aalglatten parkett undefinierten besserangelns.

wie definiert sich lizenzsicher naturschützer? (ernsthafte frage!)


----------



## siloaffe (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Wenn dem so wäre müsste jeglicher Motorsport untersagt werden da dieser unser aller Luft verschmutzt 



Ihr macht euch hier wegen n paar kilo Blei im Jahr die überwiegend in fließgewässen landen, die ins meer münden, wo eine Verdünnung von 1/"soweit kann ich jarnt zählen" statt findet das Hemd nass. 

Denkt ihr nicht das es da deutlich schlimmeres gibt?!?!?!


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Schlimmer geht immer. Motorsport ist eh nicht meins. Stundenlang um die Wette im Kreis zu fahren hat mich schon immer gelangweilt und das obwohl ich schnelle Autos durchaus schätze und selber solche fahre, aber mit Sport hat das für mich nix zu tun.

Von ein paar Kilo zu reden, ist absurd. Ich weiß ja nicht wo "unbekannt verzogen" ist aber in HH reden wir von TONNEN von Blei, die jedes Jahr in den Elbbuhnen verschwinden bzw. auf unbekannte Zeit eingelagert werden.

@ José
Muss man das definieren? Reicht es nicht in so offensichtlichen Fragestellungen einen guten Willen und Bereitschafft zu Verbesserungen zu zeigen? Hier sehe ich im übrigen auch die Intention dieser ansonsten ohne Frage äußerst zweifelhaften Anglervertetung. 
Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung: es geht auch ohne Blei.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Letztendlich geht es hier weniger darum, ob Blei 'ja oder nein'.
Darüber kann & sollte man streiten.

Der Streit darum wird einem jedoch abgenommen, besser gesagt _'weg_genommen', wenn die eigenen Interessenvertreter (oder die sich dafür halten) nach vorne preschen und ungefragt im vorauseilenden Gehorsam so einen Vorschlag machen.
Nicht mal innerhalb der eigenen Strukturen wurde diese **** abgestimmt.

Und das alles anstatt auch nur irgendetwas irgendwann mal _für_ Angler zu machen.

DAS ist das eigentliche Thema!


----------



## siloaffe (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

"Unbekannt verzogen" ist am Rhein zwischen Koblenz und Bonn


----------



## torstenhtr (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Vielen Dank an die AB-Redaktion, dass sich bemüht wurde dieses Thema anzuschneiden.

Einige Details sind unvollständig dargestellt - im verlinkten Text wird von *Themen in der Sitzung der Rivers Sub Group* geschrieben - d.h. es sind mehrere Länder an dieser Resolution beteiligt und die Position des DAFV ist speziell aus diesem Nebensatz nicht herleitbar.

Zum Thema Blei hatte ich hier schon einmal geschrieben; ich möchte mich gerne selbst zitieren:

Zitat vom 20.7.2013:


> Blei bildet an der Luft eine Schutzschicht, jedoch in Verbindung mit Wasser und Sauerstoff kann sich Bleihydroxid bilden, welches Wasser kontaminieren kann. Vgl. http://www.gesundheitsamt-bw.de/oegd...chadstoff.aspx
> 
> Die hauptsächliche Problematik erscheint jedoch die Vergiftung von Wasservögeln wie z.B. Schwänen zu sein - vgl. http://www.eftta.com/english/news_in...73887747052087.
> 
> ...





> Nochmal kurz zum Thema Blei:
> Das Hauptargument ist der Schutz von Wasservögeln - wie Schwänen. Diese können durchaus das Blei aufnehmen. Laut obigen Link ist seit dem Verbot die Sterblichkeit von Schwänen zurückgegangen. Vgl. auch http://www.northwestswanstudy.org.uk/old/muteswan.htm unter "Lead Poisoning".
> 
> Es gibt Ersatzstoffe - das mit einem Verbot von Blei mit Einschränkungen für Angler zu rechnen ist, erscheint unplausibel. Siehe z.B. Dinsmores "Non Toxic Shot" als Alternative oder Wolfram (Tungsten) für Fliegenfischer.
> ...


Sehr aufschlussreich war in diesem Zusammenhang die Antwort der AB-Redaktion:

Thomas9904, Zitat vom 20.7.2013:


> Wenn die Viecher so doof sind Blei zu fressen, ists gut wenn sie sterben - dann überleben die Vögel, die nicht so doof sind und geben ihre guten Gene weiter..


----------



## siloaffe (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

kati, hast ja recht! 

Wenn sie ne umfrage gestartet hätten und diese mehrheitlich ein Verbot gefordert hätte würde auch ich mich fügen, aber so lange der Sxheißhaufen der sich DAFV Spitze nennt mir ungefragt auf die füße tritt um gut vor den "Kollegen" beim Treffen da zu stehen läuft mein Gießofen auf Hochtouren!

P.s. und Jeder der will krischt uch!#g|muahah:


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Findling schrieb:


> ...
> @ José
> Muss man das definieren? Reicht es nicht in so offensichtlichen Fragestellungen einen guten Willen und Bereitschafft zu Verbesserungen zu zeigen?...



ja, man muss!
weil daran ja auch lizenzentzug festgemacht werden soll.
ich verstehe schon, was damit gemeint ist, sehe ich ja nicht anders - aber lizenzentzug? worauf soll der sich stützen? auf eine "bauch"meinung oder auf harte kriterien?
dann muss eben definiert werden - und daran wird dann auch gescheitert: für die einen ist es so, für die anderen etwas anders und überhaupt: schon mal trööts hier über kontrolletis gelesen? die diskusionen haben schon geschmäckle - weil  angler sehr individuell sind: jeder beschützer "seines" rechts.
es gibt kein gesundes volksempfinden in kranken zeiten, blockwarte finden sich aber immer.

wie also definiert sich der lizenzsichere naturschützer?
(die verwirrung fängt ja schon beim kescher an...)

nachtrag:
meine skepsis, ja, wo kommt die her?
evtl., wie schon an anderer stelle geschrieben, dass ich am rhein saß und die dünnsäureverklapper legal stromab eilen sah - während in der stadt 20,-DM-tickets verteilt wurden für kaugummiausspucken.

affentheater: ist das theater von oder für?


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an die AB-Redaktion, dass sich bemüht wurde dieses Thema anzuschneiden.
> 
> Einige Details sind unvollständig dargestellt - im verlinkten Text wird von *Themen in der Sitzung der Rivers Sub Group* geschrieben - d.h. es sind mehrere Länder an dieser Resolution beteiligt und die Position des DAFV ist speziell aus diesem Nebensatz nicht herleitbar.
> 
> ...



Danke, das ist der 2te gute Beitrag in diesem Thread. 

Das Problem ist, dass hier Leute schreiben, die von Umweltgiften soviel Ahnung haben wie vom Eierlegen. Das zeigt sich nicht zum ersten Mal, muss man aber entschuldigen, denn die wollen nicht verstehen, sondern angeln. Schade, aber wahr.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

"Unbekannt verzogen"
das sollten mal alle Angler machen dann können die einpacken die arme Putzfrau am Schreibtisch nix mehr zu räumen

keine Beiträge nix null aber das ist wie bei den Autofahrern die sind sich auch nicht einig

ich halt mich an die alten Gesetze die Fische gehören allen und wenn ich einen fange ist er Meiner!


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

@ Jose
Lizenzentzug war vielleicht etwas vorschnell. Dennoch wird hier von Kanonen, Nutzern und Vergleichen gesprochen, die denjenigen die ein bischen chemisches Grundverständnis mitbringen nur eines verdeutlicht: Nämlich komplette Ahnungslosigkeit, Bild statt Bildung und dazu noch eine große Portion Ignoranz.

Definieren kann ich das so schnell nicht. Wie gesagt, Bereitschaft zum Fortschritt und Anpassung wären für mich elementar. 

Muss jetzt pennen, bin müde aber schau hier morgen noch mal rein.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Findling schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass hier Leute schreiben, ...


Wie gut, dass es Leute gibt, die für uns Idioten denken, uns belehren, und im Zweifel für uns Ahnungslosen entscheiden.
(Der Smiley, den ich jetzt hier dazu passend einfügen möchte, 
wäre nicht nur nach den AB-Regeln verboten)


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Findling schrieb:


> ... Bild statt Bildung und dazu noch eine große Portion  Ignoranz...



fällt mir nix anderes ein als "BLÖD".

und dass chemie manchmal knallt und STINKT!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Letztendlich geht es hier weniger darum, ob Blei 'ja oder nein'.
> Darüber kann & sollte man streiten.
> 
> Der Streit darum wird einem jedoch abgenommen, besser gesagt _'weg_genommen', wenn die eigenen Interessenvertreter (oder die sich dafür halten) nach vorne preschen und ungefragt im vorauseilenden Gehorsam so einen Vorschlag machen.
> ...


Danke Kathi, Du hasts begriffen.....

*Davon ab:*
Zumindest das bayrische Staatsministerium für Umwelt, Gesundheit und Verbraucherschutz  war schon 2005 weiter als die Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer heute:
Bayerischer Landtag 15. Wahlperiode Drucksache 15/3603 
Schriftliche Anfrage des Abgeordneten Dr. Christian Magerl BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN vom 17.05.2005: 
Bleibelastung bayerischer Gewässer infolge von Fischen mit Bleigewichten 

http://www.juramagazin.de/Wie-hat-sich-der-Bleigehalt-in-den-vergangenen-zehn-Jahren

Da wisst ihr auch mal wieder, wer sowas anfängt (Grüne) und wie lange das dauert und wirkt, aber sie kommen damit am Ende bis zum DAFV durch...

Und das obwohl es eine Untersuchung des Umweltbundesamtes aus 2002 gibt, welches die Haupteinleiter von Blei in Gewässer darstellen (Angelblei nicht, davon ab):
Hauptsächlich städtische Regenabwässer (Abschwemmungen von Straßen und Dächern) sowie Erosion, die geogene Grundbelastung, industrielle Einleitungen, Kläranlagen sowie Emissionen aus dem Bergbau...

*Ebenfalls wird EINDEUTIG klar gestellt, dass, aus den Antworten zu den Fragen 2 und 3 hervorgehend, das Belastungspotenztial durch die Verwendung von Blei beim Fischen marginal bzw. nicht feststellbar wäre. Ebenso gering wäre dann der Effekt eines Verbotes ausschließlich für die Fischerei.*

_Da dann überhaupt anfangen zu ÜBERLEGEN, Blei für Angler zu verbieten oder diese zum freiwilligen Verzicht aufzufordern, das VERBIETET sich für JEDEN VERBAND, der angibt, FÜR Angler sprechen zu wollen!!_

Und wird wohl eh nur gemacht, weil sich organisierte Angelfischer eh nicht wehren und sich alles gefallen lassen und damit leichte Opfer für jede Schützerpropaganda sind - im Gegensatz zu denjenigen, die wirklich Blei einleiten in Gewässer..

Man MUSS da als Verband gleich Kante zeigen, sonst weiss man ja, wo es am Ende wieder enden wird.............

Zumindest die bayrische Regierung hats eingesehen, dass im Hinblick auf die Bleibelastung durch die Fischerei kein Anlass für weitere Regelungen gesehen wurde, werde oder wird..

*Statt dessen machen wieder die Verbände dieses Fass der Grünen wieder OHNE JEDE NOT auf, statt auf die bereits vorhandenen Klarstellungen (s.o.) hinzuweisen!!!!*




Hoffentlich lässt jeder derer, die einen (ob freiwillig oder nicht ist da wurscht) Verzicht von Blei beim Angeln wegen praktisch nicht nachweisbarer Angelbleibelastung in Gewässern fordern, auch umgehend sein Dach bleifrei renovieren, wovon nachgewiesen (Umweltbundesamt) mit die Hauptbelastung in Sachen Blei in den Gewässern ausgeht.

*Jeden, der das nicht macht, nenne ich ansonsten einen anglerfeindlichen Heuchler...........*


----------



## labralehn (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Blei im Wasser könnte eher für Enten oder Schwäne gefährlich werden, da diese "gründeln" und so evtl. Blei aufnehmen.

Für Fische selber ist das eher kein Problem, es sei denn Fische saugen sich das Blei ein, bisher konnte ich selbst bei Schwarzmaulgrundeln noch kein einziges Stück Blei im Verdauungstrakt finden. (Die Grundeln waren übrigens bereits versorgt, nicht das noch einer hier auf Gedanken kommt).

Wenn das Blei so schädlich wäre, wenn es im Wasser liegt, dann müßte oder sollte man alle Bleileitungen, durch diese Wasser fließt austauschen.

Ich selber sehe das PCB Problem als grösseres Problem an, leider wird hier von seiten der Verbände nix getan.
PCB wird durch die bewirtschafteten Böden über das Regenwasser aus den Böden gelöst und in unsere Seen und Flüsse eingetragen.

Ein weiteres Thema wäre ....

Nitrateintrag --> http://www.zeit.de/2012/20/Trinkwasser-Nitratbelastung
Phosphateintrag ---> Eutrophierung
Phosphatbelastung --> http://juser.fz-juelich.de/record/55217/files/Umwelt_65.pdf
usw....

Ich will den Landwirten nicht zu nahe treten, aber wenn man so eine (n,r,s) EU hat, die sogar die Vernichtung von Lebensmitteln anordnet, dann steht da jede Menge Geld auf dem Spiel.

Beim Angler (hier wird übrigends mehr als 1.000.000.000 € jedes Jahr fürs Angeln ausgeben) ist vermutlich das nicht so wichtig, sonst hätten wir Angler eine Lobby, Geld geben wir jede Menge aus, was der Wirtschaft zu Gute kommt, aber wehe wir melden uns zu Wort ... dann hat man von alledem nichts gehört.

"Fischereiverband Saar, KöR
Seit 16. Nov. 2006 
Umwandlung der Rechtsform in eine Körperschaft des öffentlichen Rechts  
Präsident: Werner Becker" 
Quelle: http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/

Und genau dieser Präsident hat damals auch den freiwilligen Verzicht aufs Blei beim Angeln angeregt.
Genauso wie er jedem Angler abspricht nachts zu angeln.
Die saarländischen Angler haben es diesem Präsidenten zu verdanken, dass sie schon um 17 Uhr einpacken müssen.

"Die Angelzeiten sind an die Nachtruhe fürs Angeln gebunden: 
im Sommer von 23:00 Uhr bis 5:00 Uhr 
In der Winterzeit ab 17:00 Uhr bis 5:00 Uhr"

Ich bin zwar aufgewachsen im Saarland, aber beim Thema Bleiverzicht sollte man diesem nicht unbedingt zustimmen.

Wie schon eingangs geschrieben, wäre dann auch das Giesen von Bleiköpfen für z.b. Jiggs oder Blei für Kunstköder oder Pilger nicht mehr möglich.

Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn einer der Fischerreiverbände dort die Finger mit im Spiel hätte.

http://www.eftta.co.uk/german/news_indepth.html?cart=11817301222969270&SKU=2047259450&


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Nochmal: 
Das Thema hier ist, dass  hier Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer etwas meinen veröffentlichen zu müssen, was laut Umweltbumdesamt keine große Gefahr für Gewässer -  wenn überhaupt eine - darstellt.

Statt sich um die für Angler, das Angeln und auch organisierte Angelfischer  wirklich wichtig(st)en Baustellen Tierschutz, Tierrecht etc. und daraus abgeleitetes, anglerfeindliches Recht und Restriktionen zu kümmern!


PS:
Bier enthält auch karzinogene Stoffe....
Um eine Wirkung zu entfalten und Krebs davon zu kriegen, müsste man aber so viel saufen, dass man vorher 10mal an Leberzirrhose gestorben wäre........... 

Und auch nochmal:
Hoffentlich lässt jeder derer, die einen (ob freiwillig oder nicht ist da wurscht) Verzicht von Blei beim Angeln wegen praktisch nicht nachweisbarer Angelbleibelastung in Gewässern fordern, auch umgehend sein Dach bleifrei renovieren, wovon nachgewiesen (Umweltbundesamt) mit die Hauptbelastung in Sachen Blei in den Gewässern ausgeht.

*Jeden, der das nicht macht, nenne ich ansonsten einen anglerfeindlichen Heuchler...........*


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Hey Leute, was macht ihr euch denn ins Hemd...#d
Schon mal überlegt, wie unsere Gewässer nicht in 10, sondern in 500 Jahren so aussehen? 500, ein wahrlich zwergenhafte Zahl im Maßstab der Zeitgeschichte. 

Ich selbst fische nicht an den hängerreichsten Gewässern, aber 1-2 kg Blei dürften sich im Jahr schon aufsummieren. Macht in 20 Jahren beinahe einen Zentner - und ja, das ist wirklich ne Menge. Denkt man gar nicht, wenn man einen 10 Gramm Jigkopf in der Hand hat...#t

Das bedeutet wörtlich, dass die "künftigen Generationen" sich nicht nur mit den strahlenden Hinterlassenschaften des Atomgigantismus plagen müssen, sondern auch in den Bleipackugen der Elbe angeln dürfen, Steinpackungen sind es nämlich nicht mehr in einigen hundert Jahren.

Nun gibt es willensstarke Vorreiter, die meinen größten Respekt haben. Die heute schon kein Industriefleisch mehr essen, die heute schon Tungsten statt Blei verwenden, OBWOHL sie es nicht müssen. Wie gesagt, Respekt dafür für soviel Willen und Disziplin. Ich habe beides nicht, auch wenn ich dafür hin und wieder ein furchtbar schlechtes Gewissen bekomme. Ich nehme mit, was an der Wand im Geschäft hängt. Ich kaufe die Jiggs da, wo sie am billigsten sind. Wie viele andere auch. Mir MUSS man Dinge verbieten, wenn sich was ändern soll, von alleine tue ich es nicht. Und wenn es dann eines Tages ausschließlich "verträgliches" Material zu kaufen gibt, gehe ich zur Tagesordnung über und beziehe dies wiederrum da, wo es am billigsten ist. Nach spätestens einem halben Jahr hat die Anglerschaft doch schon vergessen, was Blei ist...

Und Thomas, das mit den Vögeln und dem Blei hast du doch nicht wirklich von dir gegeben, oder...#d?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Und Thomas, das mit den Vögeln und dem Blei hast du doch nicht wirklich von dir gegeben, oder...#d?


Doch klar, nur Provokation regt zum Denken an..
Ist hier aber auch OT..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Das Thema hier ist, dass  hier Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer etwas meinen veröffentlichen zu müssen, was laut Umweltbumdesamt keine große Gefahr für Gewässer -  wenn überhaupt eine - darstellt.
> 
> Statt sich um die für Angler, das Angeln und auch organisierte Angelfischer  wirklich wichtig(st)en Baustellen Tierschutz, Tierrecht etc. und daraus abgeleitetes, anglerfeindliches Recht und Restriktionen zu kümmern!
> ...


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Moin, ich geh dann mal Blei versenken.


----------



## Kurbel (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Was wäre denn eigentlich die Alternative zu Blei?
Und kommt mir bitte nicht mit Steinen.Ich mag mir nicht vorstellen
die zur Posentarierung benutzen zu müssen.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Die Alternative steht im entsprechenden Thread

Zinn, Kupfer, Steine etc.

Die Eu will auch Plastiktüten verbieten, Plastik in den Weltmeeren verringern.

DAFV einigt sich auf einen freiwilligen Verzicht von Gummi u. Plastik in der Angelei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Und wieder zurück zum Thema hier:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> kati48268 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Letztendlich geht es hier weniger darum, ob Blei 'ja oder nein'.
> ...



Giftigkeit und Alternativen könnt ihr hier diskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63813


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Man sollte das mal zu Ende überlegen. Der DAFV unterstützt diesen "freiwilligen" Verzicht und beschließt dieses - was dann ja die Folge sein müsste (wobei Logik da ja nicht vorhanden ist...). 

 Was folgt dann? 

 Als logische Konsequenz ein Bleiverbot in allen Gewässern der Vereine, die in einem Mitgliedsverband organisiert sind. Denn die Satzung des DAFV schreibt vor, dass sich die Landesverbände verpflichten, stets darauf hinzuwirken, dass das vom Verband gesetzte Recht von ihren Mitgliedern beachtet wird. Und schon angeln wir überall mit Steinen... 

Ich werde mir die Tage mal einen Bleivorrat zulegen .


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Gibt z.Z.keinen gleichwertigen Ersatz.


----------



## Knispel (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Als logische Konsequenz ein Bleiverbot in allen Gewässern der Vereine, die in einem Mitgliedsverband organisiert sind. Denn die Satzung des DAFV schreibt vor, dass sich die Landesverbände verpflichten, stets darauf hinzuwirken, dass das vom Verband gesetzte Recht von ihren Mitgliedern beachtet wird. Und schon angeln wir überall mit Steinen...



Denn müssten aber alle selbstherlichen "Fischereikontrolleure in Metallurgie ausgebildet werden, sonst könnten sie nicht Blei vom neuen Kunstoff : "Bleiolit" unterscheiden , ich würde mich einen sch.... darum kümmern. 



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> dass sich die Landesverbände  verpflichten, stets darauf hinzuwirken, dass das vom Verband gesetzte  Recht von ihren Mitgliedern beachtet wird. Und schon angeln wir überall  mit Steinen...



Denn haben aber die Wettfischer vom DSAV ein riesengroßes Problem ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Mich beschäftigt immer noch die eigentliche Frage, das eigentliche Thema:
Das Umweltbundesamt stuft Angelblei nicht als Belastungsquelle ein.

Öffentlich nachlesbar.

Das bayrische Umweltministerium sagt klar, dass das Belastungspotenztial durch die Verwendung von Blei beim Fischen marginal bzw. nicht feststellbar wäre. 

ES GIBT ALSO KEINERLEI GRUND, DA ÜBERHAUPT IN IRGENDEINER WEISE TÄGIG ZU WERDEN!

*Und nun die Frage:*
WIESO BESCHÄFTIGT SICH DANN ÜBERHAUPT EIN ANGELFISCHERVERBAND DAMIT???

Haben die nix Anderes zu tun????????????????????

Ob im Bund oder Europa ist da wurscht, Sinnvoll(er)es  zu tun gäbs doch allemal genug, oder??..............


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Als logische Konsequenz ein Bleiverbot in allen Gewässern der Vereine, die in einem Mitgliedsverband organisiert sind. Denn die Satzung des DAFV schreibt vor, dass sich die Landesverbände verpflichten, stets darauf hinzuwirken, dass das vom Verband gesetzte Recht von ihren Mitgliedern beachtet wird. Und schon angeln wir überall mit Steinen...




Fein..da würde sich ja DAFV Verbandsbeton super anbieten


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und nun die Frage:*
> WIESO BESCHÄFTIGT SICH DANN ÜBERHAUPT EIN ANGELFISCHERVERBAND DAMIT???



 Um die wichtigen Dinge wie Finanzen haben "die" sich doch noch nie gekümmert und vom angeln hat "Sie" eh keine Ahnung. Was soll also anderes bei "der" rauskommen? So ein Blödsinn wie jetzt wieder!

 Kleine Wasserkraft ist jetzt ja auch in Europa angekommen. Ist doch einmal mehr ein Zeichen, dass "Sie" wirklich keine Ahnung vom angeln hat- und sich mit dem wenigen was "Sie" tut, auch nicht auseinandersetzt, sondern einfach nur irgendetwas anschiebt. Halt eine (in meinen Augen) zu recht Ex Politikerin- und zugleich eine Schande für die deutschen Angelfischer. Und jetzt blamiert "Sie" die deutschen Angelfischer gar auf europäischer Bühne. #6 Einmal mehr Hut ab vor dieser "Leistung".


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Und warum machen das die LV mit?

Warum wehrt sich keiner?

Warum macht das Präsidium das mit und die Hauptamtlichen?

Geht von denen keiner mehr angeln?

Warum lassen sich das die organisierten Angelfischer nicht nur mehrheitlich gefallen, sondern wählen die immer wieder gleichen Xxxxxxx, die diese Scheixxe verbrechen und finanzieren das Ganze noch?

*Und nochmal*:
WARUM macht der DAFV sich da überhaupt Gedanken und veröffentlicht sowas, wenn öffentlich nachlesbar ist (Bundesumweltamt etc.), dass das gar kein Problem wäre??

WARUM???????

Und WARUM veröffentlicht der DAFV diese Resolutionsscheixxe und NICHT die Stellungnahmen vom Bundesumweltamt und dem bayrischen Ministerium, die das alles unnötig machen mit dieser Resolution?

Was ist da also das eigentliche Ziel solcher Veröffentlichungen dieser sicher nicht nur in meinen Augen  anglerfeindlichen Trümmertruppe?


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Moin moin,


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ES GIBT ALSO KEINERLEI GRUND, DA ÜBERHAUPT IN IRGENDEINER WEISE TÄGIG ZU WERDEN!
> 
> *Und nun die Frage:*
> WIESO BESCHÄFTIGT SICH DANN ÜBERHAUPT EIN ANGELFISCHERVERBAND DAMIT???
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und warum machen das die LV mit?
> 
> Warum wehrt sich keiner?
> 
> ...



 Angeln? Als Präsi oder ähnliches eines Naturschutzverbandes? Bist Du verrückt?


----------



## Brotfisch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Na, da sind sich ja mal wieder fast alle einig: Verbandsversagen!

 Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Ich zitiere mal aus der Pressemeldung des DAFV:

 "Weitere dominierende Themen in der Sitzung der Rivers Sub Group waren beispielsweise die Kormoranproblematik, die Kleine Wasserkraft sowie die Verabschiedung einer Resolution zum freiwilligen Verzicht auf Blei in der Angelfischerei."

 Dem ist zu entnehmen:
 1.) Nicht der DAFV fängt eine Diskussion um einen Bleiverzicht an, sondern die Rivers Sub Group.
 2.) Warum sich der DAFV damit beschäftigt?  Weil er in der RSG vertreten ist und irgendjemand das Thema auf die Tagesordnung gesetzt hat.
 3.) Der DAFV hat keine Resolution zum freiwilligen Verzicht auf Blei verabschiedet.

 Wenn wir eine Interessenvertretung wollen, dann muss sie in den entsprechenden Gremien präsent sein. Das bedeutet aber auch, dass man sich Diskussionen stellen muss. Was verlangt man eigentlich vom DAFV? Eine Politik des leeren Stuhls? Wir gehen nach Hause, weil das Thema, über das ihr reden wollt, den Boardies nicht gefällt? Wäre das erfolgversprechend?

 Ist eigentlich irgendjemandem bekannt, welche Position der DAFV in der zitierten Diskussion eingenommen hat? Egal, sie wird auf jeden Fall "anglerfeindlich" sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und nochmal*:
> WARUM macht der DAFV sich da überhaupt Gedanken und veröffentlicht sowas, wenn öffentlich nachlesbar ist (Bundesumweltamt etc.), dass das gar kein Problem wäre??
> 
> WARUM???????
> ...





Brotfisch schrieb:


> Egal, sie wird auf jeden Fall "anglerfeindlich" sein.



Davon kann man ziemlich sicher ausgehen!

Denn erstens haben sie noch überhaupt REIN GAR NICHTS für Angler oder das Angeln verbessert oder hingekriegt, sondern beschäftigen sich nur mit sich selber und zweitens hätten sie sonst gleich entsprechend klar Stellung bezogen - siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und WARUM veröffentlicht der DAFV diese Resolutionsscheixxe* und NICHT die Stellungnahmen vom Bundesumweltamt und dem bayrischen Ministerium, die das alles unnötig machen mit dieser Resolution?*


----------



## Brotfisch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

weil die Resolution gar nicht beschlossen wurde?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Und?

Auch dann hätten sie sich nicht nur klar dagegen positionieren können, sondern  MÜSSEN!

Das verlange ich jedenfalls von einem Verband, der für sich in Anspruch nimmt (ich persönlich bevorzuge das Wort anmaßt), für Angler da sein zu wollen.

Zumal es entsprechende Veröffentlichungen gibt, die man dazu für konsequente Lobbyarbeit nutzen könnte - wenn man davon Ahnung hätte..


----------



## Brotfisch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Und nochmal: Woher weißt Du, dass sie sich nicht dagegen positioniert haben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Es steht dazu nichts öffentlich auf ihrer Seite, dass sie dagegen wären.

Und das ist eben das, was öffentlich lesbar ist.

Wenn sie sich dagegen positioniert hätten und das dann NICHT eindeutig und klar öffentlich machen und sich positionieren dazu, dann ist das ja Lobbyarbeit vom Feinsten, wie sich das der organisierte Angelfischer wünscht, oder wie?

Dass öffentlich lesbar ist, dass man eine solche Resolution ab"arbeitet", dann aber (wenns so wäre) nicht dazu schreibt, dass man dagegen wäre und warum (Veröffentlichungen Behörden z. B.) - das ist die zielführende Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und deren Interessen?

Na denn Mahlzeit...................

Kennen wir ja schon aus den letzten 30 Jahren, wo sowas hinführt dann im Fortgang..

Rechtzeitig klare Pflöcke einschlagen wäre da sicher eher angebracht....


----------



## Brotfisch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Sehe ich komplett anders. 

Veröffentlicht wurde eine Presseinformation über die Gespräche auf europäischer Ebene. Es ist vollkommen ungebräuchlich, bei so einer Gelegenheit mit Positionen in die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen, die verbandsintern noch gar nicht abgestimmt sind. Deswegen gibt es in der PI auch kein Statement zu Wasserkraft und Kormoran.

Nehmen wir einfach mal an, dass es eine meinungsstarke Gruppe unter den Anglern gäbe, die gegen Blei wäre. Und der DAFV dann präsidial von oben herab verfügt hätte: keine Einschränkungen des Bleis! Wir hätten sofort losgekaspert, dass das Präsidium eigenmächtig Grundlagenentscheidungen ohne Beteiligung der Basis fällt.

Nein, der DAFV sollte die Positionen vertreten, die verbandsintern und mehrheitlich konsentiert sind. Nicht solche, die einige Angler für anglerfreundlich halten. Wenn das deckungsgleich ist, um so besser.

 Allein der Umstand, dass es sich um ein Arbeitstreffen handelt, bedeutet schon, dass dort keine verbindlichen Beschlüsse gefasst werden hinsichtlich inhaltlicher Positionen. Und dass in der Bearbeitungsphase keine einseitigen Veröffentlichungen gemacht werden, die den weiteren Arbeitsprozess belasten können, ist in jedem Gremium eine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Die haben das schon vor Tagen veröffentlicht und dazu nicht mal ihre LV informiert, was da nun genau passiert ist ...

Und glaubst Du wirklich, dass die auf irgendjemanden hören (meinungsstarke Gruppe) - beratungsresistent triffts wohl eher.  

"Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend" - kennt man ja.....

Mit solchen Formalismen werden die weder inhaltlich, finanziell, personell, inhaltlich oder sonstwie ihre Trümmertruppe retten, geschweige denn Angler mehrheitlich dazu zu bringen, eine solche Truppe auch noch aktiv zu unterstützen.

Und ja, ich erwarte zuerallererst mal ein öffentliches und lautstarkes eintreten gegen (alle) weitere Restriktionen für Angler, zumal dann, wenn entsprechende Veröffentlichungen von Behörden und Ministerien nutzbar sind.

*Das MUSS Grundkonsens sein*, sonst kann man als Angler wie als organisierter Angelfischer (mal sehen, ob und wann da die Mehrheit noch aufwacht) den Verband gleich in die Tonne treten mitsamt allen LV, die das nicht mittragen wollten!!

(wäre wohl eh das Beste für Angler und das Angeln....)....


----------



## Brotfisch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Und wer bestimmt, was "anglerfeindlich" ist?

 Gibt es darüber einen "Grundkonsens"? 

 Stell Dir mal vor, dass die Verbände darüber verhandeln, ob mit einer Resolution, die nichts weiter enthält als eine Empfehlung für einen freiwilligen Verzicht oder eine freiwillige Reduzierung der Bleiverwendung, ein gesetzliches oder behördliches Bleiverbot abwenden kann. Wären solche Verhandlungen anglerfeindlich?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Stell Dir mal vor, dass die Verbände darüber verhandeln, ob mit einer Resolution, die nichts weiter enthält als eine Empfehlung für einen freiwilligen Verzicht oder eine freiwillige Reduzierung der Bleiverwendung, ein gesetzliches oder behördliches Bleiverbot abwenden kann. Wären solche Verhandlungen anglerfeindlich?




Ja, weil das nachfolgend trotzdem kommt.
War bisher noch nie anders..
Einknicken hat noch NIE zu irgendeiner Erleichterung für Angler geführt oder das Angeln als solches gestärkt.

Es sei denn, man hält den ständigen Rückzug und vorauseilenden Gehorsam mit immer mehr neuen Restriktionen für konsequente und zielführende Lobbyarbeit - "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend"....

Das fängt beim Blei an, geht über Weichmacher weiter, wird bei Farben nicht aufhören, Kunststoffe eh grundsätzlich problematisch und, und, und....

Am besten auf alles freiwillig verzichten - achja, auf Haken, Schnur und Ruten am besten auch gleich - dann kann auch kein Gesetz mehr dagegen kommen, wenn man schon freiwillig aufs Angeln verzichtet hat.

Das ist allerdings wahr..


----------



## Brotfisch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Wo steht denn, dass ein Rückzug gemacht wurde?
 Du unterstellst eine Positionierung des DAFV aufgrund von schlechten Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit? Dann muss ja, egal was der DAFV macht oder nicht macht, automatisch immer anglerfeindlich sein. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Zeige mir ein einziges positives Beispiel für erfolgreiche Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler nach fast 2 Jahren DAFV, was es rechtfertigen würde, denen etwas anderes zu unterstellen.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wo steht denn, dass ein Rückzug gemacht wurde?


Wo steht was anderes?

Und warum nutzen sie es dann nicht, um das dann öffentlich zu machen, wenn sie wirklich dagegen vorgegangen wären (und glaubst Du das wirklich, siehe Beckers Vorgehen beim Thema Blei (Saarpräsi)) ?

Muss ja auch nicht in der PI sein, dazu kann man einen Extraartikel schreiben und am Ende der PI drauf hinweisen.

Wo zu finden?

Das ist also für Dich gute Lobbyarbeit, wenn man nicht öffentlich macht, wenn man was erreicht hätte für Angler und das Angeln, eine weitere Restriktion verhindert?

Hallo wach...............



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Dann muss ja, egal was der DAFV macht oder nicht macht, automatisch immer anglerfeindlich sein.


Bis zum ersten Beweis des Gegenteils muss man davon ausgehen, ja.....


PS:
Und dazu noch:


Brotfisch schrieb:


> Stell Dir mal vor, dass die Verbände darüber verhandeln, ob mit einer Resolution, die nichts weiter enthält als eine Empfehlung für einen freiwilligen Verzicht oder eine freiwillige Reduzierung der Bleiverwendung, ein gesetzliches oder behördliches Bleiverbot abwenden kann. Wären solche Verhandlungen anglerfeindlich?


Und mir als Angler isses vollkommen latte, ob ich wegen einer Verbandsanordnung oder einem Gesetz am Ende kein Blei mehr benutzen darf (siehe Nachtangelverbot - B-W Fischereiverordnung, Saarland Verbandsanordnung - nachts raus darf da so oder so kein Angler)..


----------



## Brotfisch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Netter Versuch von Beweislastumkehr. Nicht derjenige, der den Vorwurf erhebt, muss ihn begründen, sondern die anderen sollen Beispiele aus der Vergangenheit bringen, um zu beweisen, dass der Vorwurf unberechtigt ist. 

 Sorry, aber daran habe ich kein Interesse. Ich bin hier nicht derjenige, der Pro DAFV überzeugen will.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Ja natürlich:
DER DAFV MUSS SICH ENDLICH MAL BEWEISEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns!

Einmal, ein einziges Mal!!

Für die ganze Kohle ist das ja wohl wahrlich nicht zu viel verlangt, nachdem er bisher immer wieder klar bewiesen hat, dass sie es nicht können.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Findling schrieb:


> @ Thomas, Wer Angler, aber kein Naturschützer sein will, dem sollte man die Lizenz entziehen.



 Vielleicht kannst du deine gewagte These etwas untermauern? 

 Oder war das nur so ein Gefühlsausbruch ...


----------



## kati48268 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Stell Dir mal vor, dass die Verbände darüber verhandeln, ob mit einer Resolution, die nichts weiter enthält als eine Empfehlung für einen freiwilligen Verzicht oder eine freiwillige Reduzierung der Bleiverwendung, ein gesetzliches oder behördliches Bleiverbot abwenden kann. Wären solche Verhandlungen anglerfeindlich?


Interessantes Gedankenspiel.

Funktioniert m.M.n. leider nicht, weil
- Politik solche Deals mit Schwerindustrie, Dax30-Konzernen,... macht. Sicherlich nicht mit einer Horde popeliger Angler.
- Politik sich über Verbote profiliert. Wo so ein Hebel auftaucht, wird er von den daran interessierten Gruppen schon genutzt werden; a la _"wenn die schon freiwillig drauf verzichten wollen, dann sollten wir es auch vernünftig gesetzlich regeln"_.
- Die andere Seite, die Verbände, nix zu verhandeln haben. Wo wäre da der Deal für die andere Seite?
- Ich keine Lobbytische sehe, an denen sie Platz nehmen dürfen. Wer Leserbriefe an den Spiegel schreiben muss um gehört zu werden, spielt als Lobbyist keine Rolle.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Und wer bestimmt, was "anglerfeindlich" ist?
> 
> Gibt es darüber einen "Grundkonsens"?
> 
> Stell Dir mal vor, dass die Verbände darüber verhandeln, ob mit einer Resolution, die nichts weiter enthält als eine Empfehlung für einen freiwilligen Verzicht oder eine freiwillige Reduzierung der Bleiverwendung, ein gesetzliches oder behördliches Bleiverbot abwenden kann. Wären solche Verhandlungen anglerfeindlich?



Das Funktionieren von Resolutionen auf freiwilliger Basis etc. hat die Praxis doch zig-fach widerlegt. Solche Ansätze funktionieren meist nicht, weil das Ziel der Gegenpartei (im aktuellen Fall der zumindest signifikante Rückgang der Verwendung von Blei beim Angeln) nicht ansatzweise erreicht wird.

 Am Ende kommt dann halt immer was Radikales dabei heraus, und zwar nicht nur in Deutschland:
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/tierschutz-niederlande-verbieten-wildtiere-im-zirkus-a-1008284.html

 Und es ist ja durchaus nicht so, dass Frau Dr. bzgl. Lobbying ahnungslos wäre. Zugunsten der Gentechnik-Industrie hat sie das doch auch ganz gut hinbekommen. #h

 Womit wir bei einer sehr interessanten Frage wären: Vielleicht macht der DAFV ja durchaus hervorragende Lobby-Politik, und zwar bzgl. seiner primären Ausrichtung als Naturschutzverband. |wavey:


----------



## labralehn (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du deine gewagte These etwas untermauern?
> 
> Oder war das nur so ein Gefühlsausbruch ...


Der war gut. #6
Schau Dir mal seine Postings an -- Kategorie Gutmensch?
Oder nur einfach xxxx, xxxx, xxxxxxx?


----------



## Sharpo (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Und wer bestimmt, was "anglerfeindlich" ist?
> 
> Gibt es darüber einen "Grundkonsens"?
> 
> Stell Dir mal vor, dass die Verbände darüber verhandeln, ob mit einer Resolution, die nichts weiter enthält als eine Empfehlung für einen freiwilligen Verzicht oder eine freiwillige Reduzierung der Bleiverwendung, ein gesetzliches oder behördliches Bleiverbot abwenden kann. Wären solche Verhandlungen anglerfeindlich?




Ein freiwilliger Verzicht verhindert ein gestzl. Verbot?

|supergri

Geil, wo ist der Unterschied?
Was ist wenn die Politik erkennt, die Angler verzichten nicht freiwillig?

Endergebnis in beiden Fällen: kein Blei


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ein freiwilliger Verzicht verhindert ein gestzl. Verbot?
> 
> |supergri
> 
> Geil, wo ist der Unterschied?



Das erinnert mich immer an den Spruch: "Selbstmord aus Angst vor dem Tod".


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Wenigsten sehen ein paar noch so klar, dass ein freiwilliges Verbot genauso Scheixxe wäre wie ein gesetzliches - und dass dieser Verband alles macht, ausser sich für Angler und das Angeln einsetzen.

Was man am aktuellen Beispiel hier ja wieder bestens sehen kann..

Trümmertruppe..............


----------



## Knispel (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Thomas reg dich ab.
Normal benzin verboten : Nach einigen Zeit alles ruhig ( gibt es nicht mehr )
Lebender Köderfisch verboten : Nach einigen Zeit alles ruhig ( wird trotzdem genommen )
Setzkescher z.T. verboten : Nach einigen Zeit alles ruhig ( wird trotzdem benutzt )
Nachtangeln z.T. verboten : Nach einigen Zeit alles ruhig ( wird trotzdem gemacht )
Wettangeln verboten : Nach einigen Zeit alles ruhig ( wird trotzdem unter anderen Namen gemacht )
und nun, was noch gar nicht feststeht Blei verboten und was passiert :
*Nach einigen Zeit alles ruhig ( ... )
*Alles wird seinen Gang weitergehen - es wird in D denn kein Angelblei mehr geben und alle richtigen und nicht richtigen Angler kaufen bleifreie Ersatzbeschwerungen, besorgen sich was aus dem Ausland oder kaufen vorher und horten.
Man könnte ja dem Verband einen Rat geben : Verbietet unsere Angelschnüre und führt die guten alten Hanf und Rosshaarleinen wieder ein - die verrotten wenigstens bei Abriss.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Und nun stell dir mal vor, all die o.g. von dir genannten Beispiele mit Gesetzen (+ so einige mehr) würden konsequent umgesetzt, kontrolliert & geahndet. |bigeyes
Erst dann würde man wirklich spüren, wie unsere Interessenvertretung uns schon lange verkauft hat.
Und dann wär das Geschrei groß.

Es mag sein, dass ein Verzicht auf Blei vernünftig ist, aber dann erwartet man zuvor eine Diskussion/Meinungsbildung in der Anglerschaft darüber & eben keinen ungebetenen Alleingang.
Darum geht es.
Und darum, dass die so einen Schaizz fabrizieren, 
aber sonst nix und überhaupt nix im Anglerinteresse,
obwohl von uns die Kohle kommt.

Wenn ich eine Naturschutzorganisation unterstützen will, such ich mir die schon selbst.
(Und da wäre es sicherlich nicht dieser Laden; auch dafür sind sie eine glatte 6)

_"Interessenvertreter der Anglerinnen und Angler"_
steht auf deren Homepage.
Ja wo denn??????????????? :r


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Heutzutage sollte es sich von selbst verbieten solche Themen anzustoßen, da immer mit einem Verbot zu rechnen ist.

Weder Industrie noch andere Verbände graben sich ohne Not das eigene Wasser ab.

Und wenn sie es täten, würde ich wetten, das sie nicht mehr lang im Amt wären.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Sharpo (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und nun stell dir mal vor, all die o.g. von dir genannten Beispiele mit Gesetzen (+ so einige mehr) würden konsequent umgesetzt, kontrolliert & geahndet. |bigeyes
> Erst dann würde man wirklich spüren, wie unsere Interessenvertretung uns schon lange verkauft hat.
> Und dann wär das Geschrei groß.
> 
> ...



Wenn man in allen Bereichen vernunft walten lässt....
dürfte man so vieles nicht mehr.
Wahrscheinlich gebe es dann nicht mal unsere Zivilisation.
7 Milliarden Menschen (Tendenz steigend) auf diesen Planeten ist auch nicht vernünftig.


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Knispel schrieb:


> Thomas reg dich ab.
> Normal benzin verboten : Nach einigen Zeit alles ruhig ( gibt es nicht mehr )
> Lebender Köderfisch verboten : Nach einigen Zeit alles ruhig ( wird trotzdem genommen )
> Setzkescher z.T. verboten : Nach einigen Zeit alles ruhig ( wird trotzdem benutzt )
> ...




ach knispel, in des alters ruhephase weilender, liest und verstehst du deine eigenen posts?

besser als du kann man ja kaum anglers horrorliste aufstellen, die verbote meine ich, und besser kann man ja auch kaum eine gewisswe wirklichkeit darstellen (...wird ignoriert)

meinste wirklich, dass wir es uns leisten können, gesetzlichen verboten mit einem "ach, leckt mich doch" entgegenzutreten?
ich denk, du möchtest sagen, wird nix so heiß gegessen...,
ich sag dir, die hängen uns irgendwann noch wegen schmutziger fingernägel/hygieneverordnung.

die verbote sind da, die zeit der augenblinzerei ist auch mal vorbei - wer bleibt ist der gearxxte angler.

und es wird kein auge mehr zugedrückt, du landest zwar nicht vor einem volksgerichtshof, das amtsgericht und der einzug des fischereischeins tuts dann auch.

du sagst, wir sollen uns nicht aufregen?
ich sag dir, ich glaub, du weisst nicht, wie die hasen hier laufen.


----------



## bacalo (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

auch wenn ich mich wiederhole:

Der Heinrich Heine hat´s g´schrieben:

*Nachtgedanken*

                  Denk ich an Deutschland in der Nacht, 
        Dann bin ich um den Schlaf gebracht, 

................
........


----------



## Blindfischer (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



esox02 schrieb:


> den verband auflösen und angeln verbieten.....:m



Nee, dat jeht nich... 

 Wenn der Verband aufgelöst wird, wer kümmert sich dann darum, das Angeln zu verbieten oder es wenigstens unmöglich zu machen?
 |uhoh:


----------



## SetTheHookProperl (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Ich versteh gar nicht warum das Bleiverbot auf so viel Ablehnung stößt.

Das Zeug ist hochgiftig. Wenns verboten wird, steigt man halt auf Tungstenjigs um. Kostet zwar n bisschen mehr, aber ich denke mal 99% der Angler werden trotzdem weiter fischen.  
Karpfenangler müssen sich dann halt Steine oder sowas suchen.


----------



## Fr33 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



SetTheHookProperl schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar nicht warum das Bleiverbot auf so viel Ablehnung stößt.
> 
> Das Zeug ist hochgiftig. Wenns verboten wird, steigt man halt auf Tungstenjigs um. Kostet zwar n bisschen mehr, aber ich denke mal 99% der Angler werden trotzdem weiter fischen.
> Karpfenangler müssen sich dann halt Steine oder sowas suchen.





Solange es einen selber nicht betrifft, kann man sowas unterstützen. Versetz dich mal in die Lage eines Spinnfischers am Rhein, oder Elbe usw...  Dank der Steinpackungen würden Wolfram Gewichte schnell ein Loch in die Geldbörse fressen..... 


Wie gesagt - alles sehr sehr kurz gedacht...


----------



## SetTheHookProperl (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Tue ich!

Ich fische zu 95% an der Bremer Unterweser. Da gibts nur Packungen. Aber auch da wären Tungsten Gewichte denkbar. 

Allerdings denke ich das nur ein kleiner Teil der gesamten Anglerschaft in Tidenflüssen fischt.


----------



## SetTheHookProperl (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das Bleiverbot an sich, sondern darum, dass die Einschränkungen wieder vom EIGENEN Verband kommen, der eigentlich genau das Gegenteil dessen machen soll!



Sieh es doch mal nicht als Einschränkung sondern als Modernisierung/Verbesserung!

Ich denke mal Handwerker waren auch froh als Asbest verboten wurde.


----------



## Fr33 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



SetTheHookProperl schrieb:


> Tue ich!
> 
> Ich fische zu 95% an der Bremer Unterweser. Da gibts nur Packungen. Aber auch da wären Tungsten Gewichte denkbar.
> 
> Allerdings denke ich das nur ein kleiner Teil der gesamten Anglerschaft in Tidenflüssen fischt.




 Klar KÖNNTE MAN auf Tungsten umstellen .... aber Jigköpfe sind nunmal eher als "Verschleissmaterial" angesehen. Allein der Materialwert von Tungsten würde das ganz schnell ändern... dann kommt ein Abriss gleich auf ein paar €. 


Verbot von klassischen Blei Jigs würde für mich bedeuten, dass ich das Spinnfischen mit Gummiködern einstellen könnte.... 


Und was machen eig die Feederangler? Man reisst ja Körbe eig nicht so schnell ab wie Jigs. Dafür wiegen solche Flusskörbe halt auch mal 160-200G.


----------



## Fr33 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Damit andere mal wissen was so ein Tungsten Jig eig kostet:


http://www.camo-tackle.de/Tungsten-Super-Round-Jig-3-0


(Auch wenn es hier ein Japan Modell ist!). Rechnet mal bei einem 14-21Gr Tungsten Jizg Kopf mit 3-4€ + Gummifisch (1-2€) + Snap + Stahl (ca, 1€)..... kommen wir auf den Preis eines Wobblers/ Spinners! Wer davon am Tag 2-4 Abreisst der sieht das anders als du....


----------



## Sharpo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



SetTheHookProperl schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar nicht warum das Bleiverbot auf so viel Ablehnung stößt.
> 
> Das Zeug ist hochgiftig. Wenns verboten wird, steigt man halt auf Tungstenjigs um. Kostet zwar n bisschen mehr, aber ich denke mal 99% der Angler werden trotzdem weiter fischen.
> Karpfenangler müssen sich dann halt Steine oder sowas suchen.



Dann können wir auch Alkohol und Zigaretten verbieten.

Ebenso Autofahren.

Anglerblei ist absolut nicht hochgiftig. (Jedenfalls bin ich noch nicht gestorben.)
Blei ist unter gewissen Voraussetzungen giftig.
Aber diese Voraussetzungen treten beim Anglerblei so gut wie gar nicht auf.
Ausserdem gibt es auch noch andere Angelmethoden. Nicht jede hat Verwendung für Tungsten.

Und wenn man was sucht findet man sicherlich auch bei Tungsten den Haken:

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...fram-geschosse-loesen-krebs-aus-a-341986.html

evtl. findet man noch mehr. Zu faul zum Suchen.


----------



## SetTheHookProperl (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Hm!

Kann mir halt echt nicht vorstellen das das Zeug so gut fürs Gewässer ist. Bei Schwermetallen in der Kombination mit Wasser läuten bei mir halt immer die Alarmglocken. Bin aber auch kein Chemiker oder Biologe.

Für Futterkörbe + Gewicht bietet sich evtl. Stahl an. 

N paar Alternativen wurden ja sonst auch noch genannt, wobei manche m.M. nach von vornherein ausscheiden:
Zinn, Stahl, rostfreiem Stahl, Wolfram, Glas, Ton, Wachs


----------



## Sharpo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



SetTheHookProperl schrieb:


> Hm!
> 
> Kann mir halt echt nicht vorstellen das das Zeug so gut fürs Gewässer ist. Bei Schwermetallen in der Kombination mit Wasser läuten bei mir halt immer die Alarmglocken. Bin aber auch kein Chemiker oder Biologe.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn Tungsten? 
Das ist auch ein Schwermetall.

Ein Kollege hat es doch schon aufgeführt wie sich mit Blei speziell Angelblei verhält.

Schrotblei aus Stahl? Viel Spass.


----------



## SetTheHookProperl (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

http://www.angelfieber.com/stahl-statt-blei/

Scheint ja zu gehen.

Wie machen das eig. die Dänen? Gibts da nicht schon ein paar Jahre n Bleiverbot?


----------



## Sharpo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



SetTheHookProperl schrieb:


> http://www.angelfieber.com/stahl-statt-blei/
> 
> Scheint ja zu gehen.
> 
> Wie machen das eig. die Dänen? Gibts da nicht schon ein paar Jahre n Bleiverbot?



Die benutzen weiterhin Blei.  
Es gibt nur ein Import und Handelsverbot. Aber selbst dies scheint ignoriert zu werden.
Konnte vor 3 Jahren noch locker Bleigewichte kaufen.

Klar geht Stahl. 

Aber nicht immer und mit Einschränkungen


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



> Was ist denn Tungsten?



= Wolfram. Nur ein anderes Wort dafür.


----------



## Wollebre (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

bisher noch nicht gehört das kontrolliert wurde und selbst auch noch nie kontrolliert worden.

Scheinbar hat man selbst erkannt was für einen Unsinn man emotional beschlossen hat. 

Dann müßten auch alle Stellnetzfischer die Bleigewichte in ihre Netze austauschen. Das würde sicherlich zu einem Sternlauf nach Kopenhagen führen...... Die Dänen sind nicht so treudoofe Abnicker wie in Deutschland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Fakten:
Bundesumweltamt sagt keine Gewässerbelastung durch Angelblei

Ebenso sieht das bayrische Umweltministerium keine Handlungsnotwendigkeit

Die EAA (meines Wissens Beitrag DAFV dafür jährlich zwischen 20.000 und 30.000 Euro) berät also ohne Not über eine Resolution zum freiwilligen Verzicht auf Blei der Angler (gehen aber nicht gegen Blei auf Dächern, von Verkehr etc. vor, aus dem der Hauptbleieintrag (an gelöstem, giftigen Blei)  in Gewässern stammt).

Der DAFV meldet dies mit der Resolution, ohne sich davon auf Grund der Fakten sofort und eindeutig zu distanzieren und einen freiwilligen Verzicht abzulehnen (der im Nachgang meist immer noch schärfere gesetzliche Regelungen zur Folge hatte).

Wer das braucht, ist ja beim DAFV weiterhin gut aufgehoben, wie die Mehrheit der dumpf abnickenden und zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer. 

Und kann sich im Nachgang dann auch nicht beschweren, wenn Gummiköder verboten (oder freiwillig drauf verzichtet werden muss) werden, Köder aus Plastik oder mit Farben, am besten auch gleich Angelschnur aus Kunststoff, Haken etc..

Wer Einsatz für Angler oder das Angeln als solches erwartet, ist selber schuld, wenn er die Trümmertruppe finanziert..


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Die US-Prohibition in den 20ern hat auch nicht gefunzt

Vielleicht entwickelt sich ja dann hierzulande so ne Art Fishing-Lead-Bootlegging :q

Selbstkastration scheint irgendwie allgemein ein typisches D-Problem zu sein. Irgendwie wirds hierzulande geil gefunden, sich ständig eigenhändig an die Kette zu legen. Dazu quasi "einwandfreie Moral" als Exportgut. Nee danke.

Mir ist das daher vollkommen egal, ob da irgendjemand freiwillig auf Blei verzichten will - ich werd das so oder so weiterhin einsetzen. Da gibts von mir schlichtweg nen fetten Effenberger. Quasi: Stell Dir vor, es ist Krieg, und keiner geht hin.

Unsere greisigen S.i.A.-Kontrolleure hier sehen ohnehin nicht aus wie Experten der Metallurgie - die tun sich ja schon mit der Unterscheidung zwischen Köfi und Spinnerbait schwer *ggggggggg* 

Auch fanatische Tungsten-Verfechter und andere Besserangler wirds sowieso früher oder später abschaffend erwischen. Wird ja auch verbandsseitig alles für getan. Also so what.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> = Wolfram. Nur ein anderes Wort dafür.



Weiss ich doch. Frage ging an den Kollegen..


----------



## Sharpo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fakten:
> Bundesumweltamt sagt keine Gewässerbelastung durch Angelblei
> 
> Ebenso sieht das bayrische Umweltministerium keine Handlungsnotwendigkeit
> ...




Eben, selbst der LFV Westfalen u. Lippe..

Bleibelastung kein Thema in NRW.

Es geht wohl eher um diverses Federvieh welches beim Gründeln Blei aufnehmen könnte.
Da sind aber die Jäger mit ihrem Schrot eher betroffen.
Aber selbst da muss dann wohl ne Ente schon einige Kilos an Blei verputzen um Schäden davon zu tragen.


----------



## Knispel (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eben, selbst der LFV Westfalen u. Lippe..
> 
> Bleibelastung kein Thema in NRW.
> 
> ...



Da leiden mehr die Raubvögel, wenn sie denn die Ente schlagen und fressen. Seeadler z.B. sind äußerst empfindlich gegen Blei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Schrotblei reisst auch an Posenmontagen in Massen ab (und weil man Posen ja so oft im flachen, "gründeltiefen" Wasser verwendet, auch immer in Reichweite der Enten) und Enten hauen sich auch bedenkenlos die 100 Gramm-Sargbleie rein.

Und bis dann ein Adler ne bleiverseuchte Ente findet, die noch lebt, das kann bei der Zahl Enten und der Zahl Adler aber lange dauern.

Man kann aus allem ein Problem machen, wenn mans braucht..

Das Problem für Angler ist nicht das Angelblei, sondern der Verband......

Und darum gehts hier.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Knispel schrieb:


> Da leiden mehr die Raubvögel, wenn sie denn die Ente schlagen und fressen. Seeadler z.B. sind äußerst empfindlich gegen Blei.




Ich auch. Mir liegt es auch schwer im Magen.  :q







Das Thema DAFV und Blei..wohlgemerkt.  :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Ich fordere ein Denkverbot für die betreffenden Personen, die so nen Unsinn labern / "fordern" Leider Wunschdenken, aber ebenso Wunschdenken das die glauben das ich irgendwann auf Angelblei verzichte, wenn nicht gegen die wahren Sünder vorgegangen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Die denken eh nix (im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns) - deswegen sinds ja Verbandsfunktionäre und Angestellte..

Brauchst also kein Denkverbot zu fordern - ist bereits Realität..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Auch wieder wahr...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Siehste ..
;-)))))))


----------



## torstenhtr (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Unterbinden der Diskussion, da evtl. Resultate unangenehm sein können? In meiner Wahrnehmung ist das eher eine Strategie der (DAFV-)Funktionäre. 

Vielen Dank, Dr. Thomas Günther hat diesen Nebensatz exakt genauso verstanden - wie ich geschrieben hatte. Generell bin ich der Meinung, dass man folgende Aspekte unterscheiden sollte:

(a) Resolution der EAA Rivers Sub Group zum Thema freiwilligen Verzicht auf Blei und die Position des DAFV diesbezüglich

Dieser Punkt ist auf Grund der aktuellen Informationslage nicht beantwortbar. Bekannt ist lediglich ein Nebensatz im Bericht zum EAA-Arbeitstreffen, jedoch nicht welche konkrete Position der DAFV vertreten hat. Ebenfalls ist nicht bekannt, welche Mitgliedsverbände der EAA diese Thematik aufgeworfen haben. Ich stimme Dr. Thomas Günther zu, eine Resolution für einen freiwilligen Verzicht könnte behördliche Verbote abwenden oder verzögern.

Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass entsprechende Verordnungen eher in der Verantwortung der Behörden liegen und nicht von (Angel-)Verbänden angeregt werden sollten.

(b) Plausibilität eines Verzichts von Angelblei

Eine Aussage zu einer Plausibilität des Bleiverzichts ist u.a. nach einer Risikobewertung möglich. 
Laut der US-Umweltorganisation Blacksmith Institute und Green Cross Schweiz belegt Blei den Platz 1 der gefährlichsten Umweltgifte 2010 (vgl. [1]). Laut [5] gelangt Blei hauptsächlich durch anthropogene (=vom Menschen entstandene) Aktivitäten  in die Umwelt. Seit der Einführung von bleifreiem Benzin sind die Bleiemissionen auf 1/10 gesunken (vgl. [6]), die hauptsächlichen restliche Quellen von Blei in der Umwelt bzw. den Gewässern sind durch Erosion / direkten Eintrag zu begründen.
Das Bundesinstitut für Risikobewertung warnt in mehreren Stellungnahmen vor gesundheitlichen Risiken in Lebensmitteln und Gebrauchsgegenständen, u.a. wird in [4] beschrieben, dass bereits kleinste Mengen an Blei zu schädlichen Effekten im Körper führen können. Die Risiken für Menschen beziehen sich in diesem Bericht dabei vorwiegend auf die Bleibelastung von Wildbret auf Grund von Bleimunition.
Blei ist ein Neurotoxid und wirkt sowohl für Menschen als auch Tiere hoch toxisch. Insbesondere sind Vergiftungen mit letalem Ausgang von (Wasser-)Vögel wie Seeadler, Schwäne etc. möglich (siehe auch [2], [3]). Gemäß [3] S. 106 sind als Hauptquellen für Bleivergiftungen entsprechender Tiere Schrotmunition als auch Anglergewichte zu nennen. Eine Studie im Auftrag der US-Regierung zeigt ebenfalls die Aufnahme von Bleigewichten verschiedenster Formen durch Wildtiere. U.a. konnten Bleischrote bis zu einer Größe von 7mm als auch ein 22x39 mm Pyramidenblei mit einem Gewicht von 78,3g in Wasservögeln nachgewiesen werden (vgl. [9]). 
Unbekannt ist die vom der AB-Redaktion beschriebene Quelle des Umweltbundesamts, evtl. ist von veralteten Erkenntnissen auszugehen. Die Aussagen aus der Beantwortung der Anfrage der Grünen an den Bayrischen Landtag 2005 scheinen ebenfalls nicht den aktuellen Wissensstand widerzuspiegeln. Denn in dem Forschungsbericht des Umweltbundesamts von 2007 wird von einem sehr geringen natürlichen Gehalt von 16 g/t in der Erdkruste geschrieben. Ebenfalls wird dort bestätigt, dass anthropogene Quellen von Blei die natürlichen Vorkommen um ein Vielfaches übersteigen. Als wichtigste Eintragspfade für Blei in Gewässer werden *Angelgewichte und Kläranlagen* - ohne Einbezug von Erosion landwirtschaftlicher Flächen - benannt (vgl. [10], S. 62, in Bezug auf [11] von 2005). In diesem Bericht werden als Ansätze für Emissionsminderungsmaßnahmen u.a. auch Einschränkungen für die Anwendung von Blei im Angel- und Tauchsport diskutiert.

In mehreren Ländern bestehen bereits Verbote für die Verwendung von Angelblei:

Großbritannien:

Blei bis zu einem Gewicht von 28,3 g ist für das Angeln verboten. Eine Studie von 2013 spricht von einem klaren Zusammenhang zwischen dem Rückgang von Bleivergiftungen von Schwänen und dem von der Regierung verhängtem Verbot von 1987 (vgl. [8]). Als Hauptquelle für Bleivergiftungen wird Spaltblei in einer Größe von 1,8 - 6,8 mm erwähnt.

Kanada:

Die Verwendung von Angelbleien und (Blei-)Jigs mit einem Gewicht kleiner als 50g ist verboten in Nationalparks.

USA:

Angelblei ist verboten in zwei Nationalparks (u.a. im Yellowstone National Park). Mehrere Bundesstaten besitzen Regelungen analog zu Großbritanien, vgl. auch [7].

Dänemark:

Der Verkauf von Produkten, die Blei enthalten, ist seit Dezember 2002 verboten. Dieses Verbot wird auch durchgesetzt, siehe dazu auch [12] - das zuständige dänische Amt stellte 2011 gegen zwei Importeure Strafanzeige.

--

Die Verwendung von Blei in der Angelgeräteindustrie ist durch die einfache Verarbeitbarkeit (da niedriger Schmelzpunkt), hoher Dichte und vor alle günstigen Preis zu begründen. Angler wären von einem Verzicht von Blei nur indirekt durch höhere Materialkosten betroffen, von einer signifikanten Beeinträchtigung des Angels an sich ist nicht auszugehen, da mehrere Ersatzstoffe existieren. Für die Angelgeräteindustrie bestehen u.a. folgende weniger toxische Stoffe als Bleiersatz:

*Eisen*

Dichte: 7,874 g/cm³

* sehr preisgünstig, jedoch unlegiert schnelle Korrosion möglich, schwerer zu verarbeiten als Blei

*Wolfram*

Dichte: 19,3 g/cm3 

* besitzt den Vorteil der höchsten Dichte aller Ersatzmaterialien für Blei
* hoher Preis
* schwer zu verarbeiten (da sehr hoher Schmelzpunkt)
* "Premium"-Produkte

*Zinn*

Dichte: 7,31 g/cm³

* einfach zu verarbeiten
* geringere Dichte als Blei
* wesentleich teurer als Blei

*Bismut*

Dichte: 9,78 g/cm³

* interessante Alternative, da Dichte nahe Blei
* Als Ersatzmaterial in Kombination mit Zinn eingesetzt

Zu erwähnen ist weiterhin, dass in anderen Industriezweigen bereits ein europaweites Verbot von Blei besteht. Als Beispiel ist die Elektronikindustrie zu nennen, denn gemäß EU-RoHS-Richtlinie 2002/95/EG dürfen seit dem 1. Juli 2006 neu in den Verkehr gebrachte Elektronikgeräte kein Blei enthalten.

--

Zusammengefasst können Umweltgefahren vor allem durch die Verwendung von *kleinen* Bleigewichten beim Angeln bestehen. Die Argumentation der Verwendung von Blei in der Angelgeräteindustrie dürfte in Hinblick auf Verbote in anderen Industriezweigen und möglichen Alternativmaterialien immer schwieriger werden. Ein freiwilliger Verzicht von Blei ist plausibel, da aktuelle Forschungsergebnisse zeigen, dass Umweltrisiken signifikant reduziert werden können. 

Viele Grüße,
Torsten

Quellen:

[1] J.D., Dan Becker, B.A. et al., Umweltgiftbericht 2010, "Top Six Toxic Threats", Andrew McCartor, Blacksmith Institute 2010

[2] Rainer Altenkamp, "Bleimunition: Ein Problem des Arten- und Tierschutzes bei Greifvögeln", NABU Berlin

[3] Deborah J. Pain, Ian J. Fisher, Vernon G. Thomas, "A global update of lead poisoning in terrestrial birds from ammunition sources", 2009 - peregrinefund.org

[4] "Bleibelastung von Wildbret durch Verwendung von Bleimunition bei der Jagd", Stellungnahme Nr. 040/2011 des BfR vom 3. Dezember 2010

[5] Umweltprobendatenbank, Blei, Formel: Pb; CAS-Nummer: 7439-92-1, http://www.umweltprobenbank.de/de/documents/profiles/analytes/10046

[6] Umweltlexikon-online.de: Blei, http://www.umweltlexikon-online.de/RUBwerkstoffmaterialsubstanz/Blei.php

[7] Minnesota Pollution Control Agency, "Let's Get the Lead Out: Non-lead alternatives for fishing tackle", http://www.pca.state.mn.us/index.ph...te/nontoxic-tackle-lets-get-the-lead-out.html

[8] Jane Sears, Alan Hunt, "Lead poisoning in Mute Swans, Cygnus olor in England", Wildfowl, 2013

[9] J. Christian Franson et al., "Lead Fishing Weights and Other Fishing Tackle in Selected Waterbirds", U.S. Geological Survey, National Wildlife Health, 2003

[10] Umweltbundesamt, Forschungsbericht 203 21 280, "Emissionsminderung für prioritäre und prioritäre gefährliche Stoffe der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie - Stoffdatenblätter", 2007

[11] EURAS, ECOLAS, KUL, "European Union Voluntary Environmental Risk Assessment." Draft final report, 2005

[12] Bleifreies Dänemark: Umweltamt stellt Strafanzeige, http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/angeln_aktuell/detail.php?objectID=7857&class=106#.VI9jYd-PiXo


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



			
				torstenhtr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stimme Dr. Thomas Günther zu, eine Resolution für einen freiwilligen Verzicht könnte behördliche Verbote abwenden oder verzögern.


*Und mir ist immer noch vollkommen wurscht, ob mir ein Verband oder ein Verein etwas verbietet, weil sie sich "freiwillig" dazu verpflichten, oder ein Gesetz/Behörde staatlicherseits - das Ergebnis ist für jeden Angler gleich:
Ich darf nicht...*

Und wenn der Verband mit 3 Geschäftsführern, 6 Angestellten und 12 Präsidiumsmitgliedern nicht in der Lage ist, innerhalb kurzer Zeit zu berichten, wie sich sich selber positioniert haben - und wie sie bei dem Thema, das letztlich JEDEN organisierten Angelfischer betrifft, vorgehen wollen (Angelmethoden komplett ohne Blei sind äußerst selten) - dann habe ich dafür, unabhängig der Einstellung des Verbandes zum Thema selber, schlicht keinerlei  Verständnis.

Das Folgende betrifft nicht das Bleiproblem (weil Giftigkeit/Wasserlöslichkeit des Bleis hier eh nicht das Thema ist), aber das Grundproblem des Themas hier und war auf der gleichen Sitzung ("Arbeits"treffen zu schreiben fällt mir da immer schwer) Thema:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAFV schrieb in seiner Meldung zum "Arbeits"treffen der EAA, dass ein Schwerpunktthema die aktuellen Entwicklungen hinsichtlich des Aufbaus einer interparlamentarischen Arbeitsgruppe für Angelfischerei im Europaparlament gewesen wären.
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/eaa-arbeitstreffen-in-rom
> 
> Die endgültige Entscheidung der Fraktionen sollte demnach bereits am 11. Dezember erfolgen.
> ...







PS:
*Und ich nenne immer noch jeden, der gegen Angelblei kämpft, aber unter einem nicht bleifrei renovierten Dach wohnt, wovon laut Bundesumweltamt die Hauptbelastung an gelöstem Blei (danach Verkehr, Bergbau etc.) für die Gewässer ausgeht, einen Heuchler!!*


----------



## Polarfuchs (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



SetTheHookProperl schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar nicht warum das Bleiverbot auf so viel Ablehnung stößt.
> 
> Das Zeug ist hochgiftig. Wenns verboten wird, steigt man halt auf Tungstenjigs um. Kostet zwar n bisschen mehr, aber ich denke mal 99% der Angler werden trotzdem weiter fischen.
> Karpfenangler müssen sich dann halt Steine oder sowas suchen.



....Im Prinzip gebe ich Dir ja sogar recht! Es würde glaube ich auch keinen aufregen, wenn nicht ALLE Veränderung immer nur in die EINE Richtung gingen: Weitere Verbote, Einschränkungen und Reglementierung....

Mir fällt, seit dem ich mich mit dem Angeln beschäftige nicht ein neuer Erlass ein, der etwas FÜR Angler gebracht hätte!!

Unsere Desinteressenvertretung hebelt ja sogar die Physik aus: Bei denen erzeugt Druck nicht Gegendruck sondern Vorauseilen um erst Gardenien Druck entstehen zu lassen!!!#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Unsere Desinteressenvertretung


Das muss ich mir merken !
#6#6

(weils auch das Desinteresse der organisierten Angelfischer anspricht, die sich da alles mehrheitlich ja gefallen lassen bzw. sogar so wollen, finanzieren und die dazu nötigen Funktionäre immer wieder wählen!)



PS:
*Und ich nenne immer noch jeden, der gegen Angelblei kämpft, aber unter einem nicht bleifrei renovierten Dach wohnt, wovon laut Bundesumweltamt die Hauptbelastung an gelöstem Blei (danach Verkehr, Bergbau etc.) für die Gewässer ausgeht, einen Heuchler!!*


----------



## Matthias_R (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> .......
> Mir fällt, seit dem ich mich mit dem Angeln beschäftige nicht ein neuer Erlass ein, der etwas FÜR Angler gebracht hätte!!
> 
> ...#q


 
Doch, die fischereischeinfreie Friedfischangelei in Brandenburg seit 2006.
Ansonsten ist die Tendenz zu immer mehr Gängelei (und Kassiererei) unübersehbar, nicht nur beim Angeln.
Stichworte: Bootsmaut, oder Pachtgebühren für die selbst errichteten Steganlagen (wasserseitig...).


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Stimmt - die Ausnahme, welche die Regel bestätigt.
Muss man anerkennen!

PS:
*Und ich nenne immer noch jeden, der gegen Angelblei kämpft, aber unter einem nicht bleifrei renovierten Dach wohnt, wovon laut Bundesumweltamt die Hauptbelastung an gelöstem Blei (danach Verkehr, Bergbau etc.) für die Gewässer ausgeht, einen Heuchler!!*


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Bismut (Bi), Wismut (Bi)

Zitat:  [edit by Admin: Kein wörtliches zitieren fremder Quellen, entweder sinngemäß zusammen fassen oder nur verlinken. Danke]

Quelle: http://www.lenntech.de/pse/elemente/bi.htm

http://www.chemie.de/lexikon/Bismut.html


ich bin jetzt kein Chemiker.
Aber beide Elemente haben die Ordnungszahl 83.

Somit sind Bismut und Wismut für mich ein und das selbe Element.

Ich soll jetzt also allen Ernstes ein giftiges Element Blei (welches in der Form als Angelblei "unschädlich" ist) gegen Wismut/ Bismut austuschen?

torstenhtr ich bitte mal um Aufklärung.

Desweiteren wurde in vielen Ländern nicht gänzlich auf Blei verzichtet.
Offenbar wollte man eher verhindern, das Tiere die kleinen Schrotkörner aufnehmen.
Wieviel Schrotkörner verliert in der Regel ein Angler am See welches dann gesichert in die Nahrungskette von Tieren gelangt?
In welchem Verhältnis zu anderen Schadstoffen wie z. B. Plastik, Kupfer, Dioxine etc.  stehen diese Schrotkörner?


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt - die Ausnahme, welche die Regel bestätigt.
> Muss man anerkennen!
> 
> PS:
> *Und ich nenne immer noch jeden, der gegen Angelblei kämpft, aber unter einem nicht bleifrei renovierten Dach wohnt, wovon laut Bundesumweltamt die Hauptbelastung an gelöstem Blei (danach Verkehr, Bergbau etc.) für die Gewässer ausgeht, einen Heuchler!!*



Auf jeden Fall ist es mit Kanonen auf Mikroben schiessen.

@Thomas: Spielverderber.


----------



## daci7 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> *Ebenfalls wird EINDEUTIG klar gestellt, dass, aus den Antworten zu den Fragen 2 und 3 hervorgehend, das Belastungspotenztial durch die Verwendung von Blei beim Fischen marginal bzw. nicht feststellbar wäre. Ebenso gering wäre dann der Effekt eines Verbotes ausschließlich für die Fischerei.
> *
> ...



Ich bin ja selbst kein Freund der Verbände und der sog. "Verbandsarbeit", wenn man dabei von Arbeit reden kann.
Aber hier muss ich mal wiedersprechen.
Selbst wenn die Bleibelastung in unseren Gewässern durch Angelblei extrem gering bis vernachlässigbar ist - sowas nennt man "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit".
Jeder weiß, dass Blei nicht unbedingt gesundheitsförderlich ist - was meinst du wie man solchen Mist aufziehen *könnte*, wenn man denn den Anglen ans Bein pinkeln wollen würde? 
Da ist es doch taktisch klug sich freiwillig dazu auszusprechen.
Wirklich schaden tuts doch Niemandem, außer ein paar Spezialisten die im Jahr mehrere Kilo versenken - und denen kann man ruhig ein wenig auf die Füße steigen.
Man sollte bei dem ganzen Mist der da oben passiert nicht grundsätzlich die Oppositionsmeinung annehmen oder man schießt sich selbst als reine Meckerfraktion ins Aus.
(Und das ist hier rein angelpolitisch gemeint, auch wenn man das auf andere Situationen ummünzen könnte...)
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Und dann bleibts dabei:
Dann hätte der Verband sich trotzdem öffentlich positionieren müssen - egal welche Position er vertritt, so oder so isses lausige Öffentlichkeits"arbeit".



PS:
*Und ich nenne immer noch jeden, der gegen Angelblei kämpft, aber unter einem nicht bleifrei renovierten Dach wohnt, wovon laut Bundesumweltamt die Hauptbelastung an gelöstem Blei (danach Verkehr, Bergbau etc.) für die Gewässer ausgeht, einen Heuchler!!*


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja selbst kein Freund der Verbände und der sog. "Verbandsarbeit", wenn man dabei von Arbeit reden kann.
> Aber hier muss ich mal wiedersprechen.
> Selbst wenn die Bleibelastung in unseren Gewässern durch Angelblei extrem gering bis vernachlässigbar ist - sowas nennt man "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit".
> Jeder weiß, dass Blei nicht unbedingt gesundheitsförderlich ist - was meinst du wie man solchen Mist aufziehen *könnte*, wenn man denn den Anglen ans Bein pinkeln wollen würde?
> ...




Das wäre Polemik!

Wie würden viele reagieren wenn der DAFV ein Kunststoffverbot fördern würde?
Keine Gummifische mehr? Keine Gummiperlen/ stopper?

Warum nicht gleich das Bio- Angeln proklamieren?


Sorry, wir leben nun mal in einer Industriewelt.
Giftstoffe gehören in einem gewissen Rahmen zu dieser Industrie. Hier muss man einfach das Risiko vernünftig abschätzen.

Auch andere Länder sind nicht konsequent.
Dänemark verbietet den Import. Mit Blei Angeln darf man aber.

Andere Länder begrenzen die Gewichte. Angelblei über 30gr darf in GB (?) benutzt werden?
Ein bisschen Schwanger oder was?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



> Warum nicht gleich das Bio- Angeln proklamieren?


Wird mit der Trümmertruppe kommen, zusammen mit tierschutzverseuchten, ökologischen Fischereigesetzen in allen Ländern am Ende..


PS:#
Blei ist genauso Natur wie Eisen...



PPS:
*Und ich nenne immer noch jeden, der gegen Angelblei kämpft, aber unter einem nicht bleifrei renovierten Dach wohnt, wovon laut Bundesumweltamt die Hauptbelastung an gelöstem Blei (danach Verkehr, Bergbau etc.) für die Gewässer ausgeht, einen Heuchler!!*


----------



## Matthias_R (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ....
> Warum nicht gleich das Bio- Angeln proklamieren?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aber bitte mit lebendem Köfi...


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wird mit der Trümmertruppe kommen, zusammen mit tierschutzverseuchten, ökologischen Fischereigesetzen in allen Ländern am Ende..
> 
> 
> PS:#
> Blei ist genauso Natur wie Eisen...



Ja, aber Eisen (Baustahl) verrottet schneller und ist unbedenklicher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Eisen (Rost) ist in vielen Gewässern ein Problem , z. B. weil es wohl Probleme macht beim Mefolaich..


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eisen (Rost) ist in vielen Gewässern ein Problem , z. B. weil es wohl Probleme macht beim Mefolaich..



Siehste..man findet immer was.
:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



daci7 schrieb:


> Wirklich schaden tuts doch Niemandem, außer ein paar Spezialisten die im Jahr mehrere Kilo versenken - und denen kann man ruhig ein wenig auf die Füße steigen.



Die werden sich einen Ast lachen und auch weiterhin Blei verwenden.

Und nebenbei..man pixxt den Leuten durch solche Gedankengänge bereits ans Bein.

Oder trägt der Verband die Differenzkosten Blei vs.Tungsten gegen Vorlage der Kaufbelege?

Wieviel Einweg Wurm-,Maden-oder Maisdosen landen eigentlich täglich als Wegwerfartikel in der Gegend?DA könnte man Öffentlichkeitswirksam ansetzen..und hätte auch die Mehrheit der Angler auf seiner Seite.

Aber wahrscheinlich ist das Thema Zivilisationsmüll nicht ausreichend Effektreisserisch


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die werden sich einen Ast lachen und auch weiterhin Blei verwenden.
> 
> Und nebenbei..man pixxt den Leuten durch solche Gedankengänge bereits ans Bein.
> 
> ...




#6

Fehlt nur der Rat vom DAFV doch öfters mal das Auto stehen zu lassen und mit dem Fahrrad zu See, Kanal etc. zu fahren.  :q

Kommt bestimmt bei den Grünen gut an.
nennt man Lobbyarbeit.  :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Seifert (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Sharpo schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Fehlt nur der Rat vom DAFV doch öfters mal das Auto stehen zu lassen und mit dem Fahrrad zu See, Kanal etc. zu fahren.  :q
> 
> ...



Nun ja,
Auto fahren und Angeln mit Blei sind umweltbelastend.
Deswegen ist es doch so ausserordentlich wichtig,dass im Interesse aller Autofahrer eine Maut eingeführt und im Interesse aller Angler das Fischen mit Blei verboten wird.
Besteht diese Welt eigentlich mehrheitlich aus Irren??


----------



## Polarfuchs (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Seifert schrieb:


> Besteht diese Welt eigentlich mehrheitlich aus Irren??



....Japp!!|wavey:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Seifert schrieb:


> Besteht diese Welt eigentlich mehrheitlich aus Irren??



Mehrheitlich nicht..sie besteht "nur" an einigen Schaltstellen überwiegend aus Irren..reicht aus,um Blödsinn zu verzapfen.


----------



## dieteraalland (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Habe heute nochmal die Homepage des DAFV übers EAA Arbeitstreffen in Rom angesehen. Der Satz von der Resolution für freiwilliges Bleiverzicht steht nicht mehr drin. Ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt. Ich hatte einen Offenen Brief an Dr. Spahn geschrieben 

Offener Brief an DAFV
Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. Spahn,
mit Interesse habe ich Ihren Bericht vom EAA-Arbeitsreffen in Rom gelesen. Mit Entsetzen habe ich den Satz
Verabschiedung einer Resolution zum freiwilligen Verzicht auf Blei in der Angelfischerei." gelesen.
Von einem Bundesverband der die Interessen der Deutschen Angler vertreten sollte, ist diese Haltung ein weiterer Schlag ins Gesicht Ihrer Mitglieder, eine Steilvorlage der Angelgegner Lobby .Ohne Not bereitet der Verband eine neue Verordnung vor. Für mein Verständnis sollte ein Bundesverband für und nicht gegen seine Mitglieder eintreten. Scheinbar hat der Verband mit seiner nicht angelnden Präsidentin aber den Bezug zu seinen Mitgliedern aus den Augen verloren. Es wäre sinnvoller erst einmal die Strukturen im Verband zu ordnen, sprich Finanzen, Personal (es ist ein Unding bei der finanziellen Situation zwei Geschäftsstellen zu unterhalten), Anfeindungen von Peta nicht aussitzen sondern mit aller Macht die Angler vertreten. 
MfG
******



.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> Ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt.


Nenn mich Schelm............



dieteraalland schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Offenen Brief an Dr. Spahn geschrieben


Hättest Du den mir geschickt, hätten wir den auch gleich veröffentlicht als offenen Brief..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Auf die Antwort bin ich mal gespannt.|rolleyes

Ansonsten kurz und bündig auf den Punkt gebracht#6


----------



## Jose (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Auf die Antwort bin ich mal gespannt.|rolleyes
> 
> Ansonsten kurz und bündig auf den Punkt gebracht#6




die antwort wird auch kurz&bündig sein:

KEINE! 

...ach ich liebe die zuverlässigkeit der verbanditen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Jose schrieb:


> verbanditen



Das ist genial |supergri


----------



## dieteraalland (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Jose schrieb:


> die antwort wird auch kurz&bündig sein:
> 
> KEINE!
> 
> ...ach ich liebe die zverlässigkeit der verbanditen


 

 bis jetzt liegst du voll auf dem punkt#6


----------



## Jose (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Jose schrieb:
> 
> 
> > verbanditen
> ...



find ich auch #6


----------



## Deep Down (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Man sollte auch mal schreiben!


----------



## kati48268 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Da beanspruchsr du hoffentlich kein Copyright drauf,
und wenn dann muss es mir leider egal sein.
Echt super #6

@dieteralland
gute Aktion! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Ot an:



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das ist genial |supergri



Mich ärgert das - dass das nicht von mir kam...

@Jose:
#6:q:vik::q#6

Ot aus....


----------



## dieteraalland (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Habe gerade die AFZ Fischwaid Nr.4 gelesen. Auf Seite 5 im Bericht übers EAA Arbeitstreffen in Rom am 2. und 3. Dezember 2014 steht der Satz, Zitat;; sowie die Verabschiedung einer Resolution zum freiwilligen Verzicht auf Blei in der Angelfischerei." Zitat ende. Auf der Homepage des DAFV wurde er nach meinem Brief an Dr. Spahn ja gestrichen. Wie blöd sind die da im BV,  merken die nichts mehr? ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Steht doch noch drin:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/eaa-arbeitstreffen-in-rom

Das find ich witziger:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4283694#post4283694


----------



## dieteraalland (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

sorry, hab es wohl schlicht überlesen :r


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> Wie blöd sind die da im BV,  merken die nichts mehr? ;+[/COLOR]



Die merken da schon länger nix mehr..Lobbytechnisch im  permanenten Wachkomamodus.


----------



## Brotfisch (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Es wäre sinnvoll, wenn der DAFV sich hierzu mal öffentlich erklären würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

Es wäre sinnvoll, wenn sich der DAFV endlich auflösen würde....


----------



## dieteraalland (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es wäre sinnvoll, wenn der DAFV sich hierzu mal öffentlich erklären würde.


 
 Ich habe bis Heute noch keine Antwort auf meinen Brief an Dr.Spahn  vom 16.12.2014 erhalten #c

 Rechne aber auch nicht mit einer Antwort, bei *der *Überlastung der Geschäftsstellen !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*

grins - Du meinst sowas z. B.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4284329#post4284329
??


----------



## dieteraalland (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins - Du meinst sowas z. B.:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4284329#post4284329
> ??




 Unter Anderem

 Aber sie müßen ja auch die Lektüre für die Ahnungslose Frau Dr. heraussuchen, damit sie sich in Anglerkreisen unterhalten kann. Denn wer mitspricht sollte eigentlich Ahnung von dem haben wovon er bezw. sie spricht. Aber bei Politiker ist es ja gang und gebe das kein Sachverstand vorhanden ist. Da Frau Dr. ja eine, wenn auch abgewählte Politikerin ist, ist sie  doch  am richtigen Platz.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> Denn wer mitspricht sollte eigentlich Ahnung von dem haben wovon er bezw. sie spricht.


 
 Das ist vermutlich der Grund, warum zum Thema Angeln nix vom DAFV kommt- weil die Ahnung fehlt. Aber Kormoran und kleine Wasserkraft beherrscht die Welt der Angler...


----------

